# Console Wars: Modern Warfare



## Foxi4 (Jan 31, 2013)

My first "Rage Comic" (I guess?) - this may or may not be a regular thing... enjoy.


*Skip right to the Good Stuff:*

*ISSUE #1: XBox Portable*
*ISSUE #2: Oh Yeah?*
*ISSUE #3: What's a Paladin?*
*ISSUE #4: Backwards Incompatible - Part 1*
*ISSUE #5: Size DOES Matter*
*ISSUE #6: Backwards Incompatible - Part 2*
*ISSUE #7: Microsoft - Kinecting People*​*ISSUE #8: Gabe is a Bad Apple*​*ISSUE #9: GFXfriend*​*ISSUE #10: 1912*​*ISSUE #11: Backwards Incompatible - Part 3*​*ISSUE #12: The Next Generation*​*ISSUE #13: Mercenaries*​*ISSUE #14: Smoke Bomb!*​*ISSUE #15: BrEAkup*​*ISSUE #16: The Last Nail to the XBox*​*ISSUE #17: Internet DRMa - Part 1*​*ISSUE #18: The Dawn of the Coyote*
*ISSUE #19: Internet DRMa - Part 2*
*ISSUE #20: Because the Night...*
*ISSUE #21: [Rambling Intensifies]*
​​​*Issue #1*​*XBox Portable*​


Spoiler


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 31, 2013)

PC MASTER RA

Ok i cant say that with a straight face


----------



## Gahars (Jan 31, 2013)

But what about the Ouya?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 31, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> PC MASTER RA
> 
> Ok i cant say that with a straight face


That ain't very BALLIN' of you, sir.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 31, 2013)

Gahars said:


> But what about the Ouya?


On special request...

*Issue #2*​*Oh Yeah?*​ 


Spoiler










​


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 31, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> On special request...
> 
> *Issue #2*​*Oh Yeah?*​
> 
> ...


Why did Nintendo transform into a giraffe hybrid? Dat neck...


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 31, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Why did Nintendo transform into a giraffe hybrid? Dat neck...


Defensive Maneuver #1 - Retract face from source of infection.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 31, 2013)

*ISSUE #3*​*What's a Paladin?*​​


Spoiler


----------



## raulpica (Jan 31, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​*What's a Paladin?*​​


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 31, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Wins the Prize.


_+5 Points for Raulpica for getting the reference!_


----------



## raulpica (Jan 31, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> _+5 Points for Raulpica for getting the reference!_


I'm a huge Ultima (and Spoony) fan, I couldn't miss that


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 31, 2013)

raulpica said:


> I'm a huge Ultima (and Spoony) fan, I couldn't miss that


The Epic Tale shall continue soon... the next issue is going to be... BALLIN'!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 31, 2013)

*ISSUE #4*​​*Backwards Incompatible - Part 1*​

Spoiler


----------



## raulpica (Jan 31, 2013)

Awezm


----------



## Veho (Jan 31, 2013)

i cry evry tiem.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 31, 2013)

This is my new comic fix, right behind cyanide and happiness


----------



## Arras (Jan 31, 2013)

And when it YLODs it's going to need some REBALLIN'.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 31, 2013)

gaming on a laptop?


pathetic. enjoy your not really portable system with 15" screens, trackpads and shitty mobile gpus.


----------



## Veho (Jan 31, 2013)

soulx said:


> 15" screens


Glorious. 



soulx said:


> shitty mobile gpus.


Still better than any portable console


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 31, 2013)

Veho said:


> Still better than any portable console


at least portable consoles are actually portable. ;o;



the only to properly experience pc gaming master race is on an actual desktop. not inferior peasant laptops!


----------



## Veho (Jan 31, 2013)

soulx said:


> at least portable consoles are actually portable. ;o;


If a regular sized laptop is too heavy for your limp noodly little arms, you can always order the mini babby gaming laptop, as presented by Asian Charlie Sheen.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 31, 2013)

Veho said:


> If a regular sized laptop is too heavy for your limp noodly little arms, you can always order the mini babby gaming laptop, as presented by Asian Charlie Sheen.


>looks at the specs.

Nvidia GeForce GT555M. Pfft, my coffee maker is more powerful than that.


----------



## Veho (Jan 31, 2013)

soulx said:


> >looks at the specs.
> 
> Nvidia GeForce GT555M. Pfft, my coffee maker is more powerful than that.


a) Razer *Switchblade*: GPU: currently unknown, TBA 
b) Nvidia GeForce GT555M: still more powerful than any portable console   

huehuehuehue


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 31, 2013)

soulx said:


> at least portable consoles are actually portable. ;o;
> 
> 
> 
> the only to properly experience pc gaming master race is on an actual desktop. not inferior peasant laptops!


Can I take it from one place to another? Portable. Can I play Deus Ex: HR and Skrim on breaks between courses? Yes. 

Now, at home we use our Master Race Desktops, but outside a good laptop is no reason for shame!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 31, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Can I take it from one place to another? Portable. Can I play Deus Ex: HR and Skrim on breaks between courses? Yes.
> 
> Now, at home we use our Master Race Desktops, but outside a good laptop is no reason for shame!


but can you lay in bed and play your laptop comfortably or use it on the bus? nope, i don't think so!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 31, 2013)

soulx said:


> but can you lay in bed and play your laptop comfortably or use it on the bus? nope, i don't think so!


Actually... I do both things... Unless "joke" in which case "PC Always Wins". 



Arras said:


> And when it YLODs it's going to need some REBALLIN'.


Damn you, I was going to use that joke!


----------



## Veho (Jan 31, 2013)

soulx said:


> but can you lay in bed and play your laptop comfortably or use it on the bus?


Yes.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Issue #5*​*Size DOES Matter*​

Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Jan 31, 2013)

Well duh. What's everyone's fascination with smaller slimmer versions of the same home console? It's not like it's invisible now, or fits the shelf any better than before, all it means is less material costs for the manufacturer. No wonder they hype it up so much.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 31, 2013)

Veho said:


> Well duh. What's everyone's fascination with smaller slimmer versions of the same home console? It's not like it's invisible now, or fits the shelf any better than before, all it means is less material costs for the manufacturer. No wonder they hype it up so much.


Outside of a great opportunity for introducing performance improvements, better ventilation, lower production costs leading to lower final price and a myriad of other enhancements, yeah, Slims are just silly.


----------



## Veho (Jan 31, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Outside of a great opportunity for introducing performance improvements, better ventilation, lower production costs leading to lower final price and a myriad of other enhancements, yeah, Slims are just silly.


Better ventilation? In a smaller, more crammed box? LOL nope. "Performance improvements"? You mean hardware with the exact same specs but made with a cheaper manufacturing process leading to crappier quality? Or do you mean the cheaper and crappier materials overall are an "improvement" over the initial design? Drop the manufacturing cost by 50% by using smaller quantities of crappier materials, drop the retail price by 20%, pocket the difference, profit. And have people like Foxi fall for the marketing and propaganda. 

LOLUMAD


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 31, 2013)

Veho said:


> LOLUMAD


Not in particular.

PC Master Race, so I ain't care.

*;O;*


----------



## raulpica (Feb 1, 2013)

BEST INTERNET COMIC EVER


FUCKING. PERIOD.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Feb 1, 2013)

Lol, this comic is great! And someone on another forum told me about Linux Master Race!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 1, 2013)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> Lol, this comic is great! And someone on another forum told me about Linux Master Race!


What's a Linux?


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Feb 1, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> What's a Linux?


 
The free, open source OS. Beautiful stuff. I think i should put it on my computer as a second OS!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 1, 2013)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> The free, open source OS. Beautiful stuff. I think i should put it on my computer as a second OS!


What's an OS? You mean _Windows, right?_






I know what Linux is, just play along.


----------



## Veho (Feb 1, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> What's a Linux?


You know how some people make cars or airplanes or boats or helicopters in their garage in their spare time? As a sort of hobby? You know how the results are sometimes neat stuff, but they take years to finish, cost an arm, a leg and all of your free time, and then aren't fit for commercial use? Linux is like that, but with computers. 



raulpica said:


> FUCKING. PERIOD.


Ew   D:


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 1, 2013)

Veho said:


> You know how some people make cars or airplanes or boats or helicopters in their garage in their spare time? As a sort of hobby? You know how the results are sometimes neat stuff, but _they take years to finish, cost an arm, a leg and all of your free time, and then aren't fit for commercial use?_ Linux is like that, but with computers.


So it's Windows Vista? Is that what you're saying?


----------



## Veho (Feb 1, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> So it's Windows Vista? Is that what you're saying?


Was Windows Vista made by one man, in a cave, with a box of scraps?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 1, 2013)

Veho said:


> Was Windows Vista made by one man, in a cave, with a box of scraps?


It fucking looks like it. 

...then again, Windows 8 looks more like a scarpbook than Vista, with the tiles and all...

...and someone forgot to paste the Start button in, too.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 1, 2013)

Veho said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > FUCKING. PERIOD.
> ...


Yeah, sorry, I'll go get some more tampons.

No time now, I'll clean tomorrow


----------



## Veho (Feb 1, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Yeah, sorry, I'll go get some more tampons.
> 
> No time now, I'll clean tomorrow


Don't bother. 'Tis a poor sailor that has never sailed the Red Sea


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 1, 2013)

The dramatic second part of the _Incompatible_ story arc coming tomorrow! _(for some, today)_. Get your diapers before you pee your pants ROTFLing!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 2, 2013)

*ISSUE #6*​*Backwards Incompatible - Part 2*​*


Spoiler











*​


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 2, 2013)

THA SUSPENSE! ;O;


----------



## chyyran (Feb 2, 2013)

WHAT DOES IT MEAN D:


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 2, 2013)

Ron said:


> WHAT DOES IT MEAN D:


I don't know, Ron... I don't know...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 2, 2013)

These comics are so bad it's good.

WHAT DOES IT MEAN


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 2, 2013)

*ISSUE #7*​*Microsoft - Kinecting People*​*(Warning! Heavy Image Up Ahead! Wait for it to load!)*​

Spoiler



*



*


----------



## EthanObi (Feb 2, 2013)

LOL! is he Fapfapfapping to SONY?!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 2, 2013)

Kyouhei said:


> LOL! is he Fapfapfapping to SONY?!


I don't know, Kyouhei... I don't know... 

...

Yes, he's giving them a chance at Internet fame by "Kinecting them" to some upload sites.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 2, 2013)

4/10 mildly amusing


----------



## Ethevion (Feb 2, 2013)

Haha, some of these are pretty funny. Nice work!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 2, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


> 4/10 mildly amusing


Someone had to step it up, slacker.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 2, 2013)

*ISSUE #8*​*Gabe is a Bad Apple *​*(Special thanks go to Depravo for reminding me what's the name of the plant!)*​


Spoiler


----------



## Brian117 (Feb 2, 2013)

What honestly is this shit? I see it advertised so much throughout GBAtemp and now decided to click on it. I'm not going to even BOTHER reading pages 1 or 2.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 2, 2013)

^ The next cool thing for cool kids to read.


----------



## Brian117 (Feb 2, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> ^ The next cool thing for cool kids to read.


 
I'd rather stay un-cool to avoid any annoying people. Thanks anyways.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 2, 2013)

Brian117 said:


> I'd rather stay un-cool to avoid any annoying people. Thanks anyways.


If by "advertised" you mean "in my signature" then... okay?


----------



## Brian117 (Feb 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> If by "advertised" you mean "in my signature" then... okay?


 
Posting it in other threads, maybe? Iunno.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 2, 2013)

Brian117 said:


> Posting it in other threads, maybe? Iunno.


I posted it in the Gabe Newell thread because it was my comment on his statement. Don't be a sour puss Brian, you're tearing me apart... </3


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 2, 2013)

Dude I like cabbage.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 2, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> Dude I like cabbage.


My leafy green kryptonite. Keep that shit away from me.

Good stuff Foxi. 8/10 Would read again.


----------



## Brian117 (Feb 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I posted it in the Gabe Newell thread because it was my comment on his statement. Don't be a sour puss Brian, you're tearing me apart... </3


 
k


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 2, 2013)

I cried a little


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 2, 2013)

Sterling said:


> Good stuff Foxi. 8/10 Would read again.


I do welcome all forms of criticism - if you think that something can be improved to reach the *TENOUTTATEN* rating, do post. 

As long as it doesn't go againts the premise of the comic, all recommendations will be screened and perhaps included in the next issues._* IT'S FOR THE FANS! ;O;*_


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 3, 2013)

I demand a guest appearance from long lost competitor Sega.
That would be semi-ballin'.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 3, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I demand a guest appearance from long lost competitor Sega.
> That would be semi-ballin'.


Have you not read the last comic?

Look closer. She's there. _(Well, her ashes. She's been put to "good use"). _


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 3, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Have you not read the last comic?
> 
> Look closer. She's there. _(Well, her ashes. She's been put to "good use"). _


HA! Didnt even notice that, I was wondering why that plant was there...


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 3, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> HA! Didnt even notice that, I was wondering why that plant was there...


Looks like ISSUE #8 just got better then. 

...that said, you just gave me a great idea for a Halloween Special...


----------



## Valwin (Feb 3, 2013)

0/100 NO GAMES


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Valwin said:


> 0/100 NO GAMES


But they're clearly playing a video game in one of the issues! 

_(A Wii and later PS3 one, no less. And one that I happen to enjoy thoroughly)_.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 3, 2013)

This shit is good foxi. Keep it up.

P.S. font colors in some parts doesn't look very good. Just sayin'
P.P.S. white couch with white background? BUT, it could be your own thing.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Narayan said:


> This shit is good foxi. Keep it up.
> 
> P.S. font colors in some parts doesn't look very good. Just sayin'
> P.P.S. white couch with white background? BUT, it could be your own thing.


Thanks for the comments, much appreciated!

White is sort-of the motif colour here, plus I like white couches in general so that stays. 

As for the fonts, they look great in the _"source"_ files but after converting the comic it's sometimes hit-and-miss, _especially_ when animated. I'll do my best to improve that in the next issues.


----------



## Zerousen (Feb 4, 2013)

moar pls


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hikaru said:


> moar pls


_Soon... _


----------



## Forstride (Feb 4, 2013)

mad gay


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 5, 2013)

MOAR,
GODDAMMIT FOXI, YOU DA BOMB

I like how this goes, sony- boaster, nintendo- a dumbo, microsoft- normal I believe


----------



## DoubleeDee (Feb 5, 2013)

EksBohx


----------



## Veho (Feb 5, 2013)

MORE LIKE _EX_-BOX, AMIRITE


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 5, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> I like how this goes, sony- boaster, nintendo- a dumbo, microsoft- normal I believe


Honestly? They're all natural born dicks.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 5, 2013)

When can we expect a visit from Grandpa Magnavox?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 5, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> When can we expect a visit from Grandpa Magnavox?


Sony's telling me that he, I quote:


			
				Sony said:
			
		

> _Magnavox? Who's that? I... don't recall the name..._


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 5, 2013)

*ISSUE #9*​*GFXfriend*​

Spoiler


----------



## Sterling (Feb 5, 2013)

That's gold.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 6, 2013)

Made my day


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks like AJ has some stiff competition.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Looks like AJ has some stiff competition.


Not sure if that's a good word here - AJ makes comics about forum members, I make comics about consoles disguised as game companies, so...


----------



## Gahars (Feb 6, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Looks like AJ has some stiff competition.


 
I smell crossover!


----------



## Veho (Feb 6, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like AJ has some stiff competition.
> ...


Are you saying you're not stiff?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 6, 2013)

Veho said:


> Are you saying you're not stiff?


I always get a stiffy when I think of Hentmei.


----------



## Veho (Feb 6, 2013)

So there's nothing stopping you from joining your stiffies forces... I mean putting your stiffies heads together and making a crossover. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 6, 2013)

Well I am thoroughly disappointed.
I was lured here by the unread new posts search by the promise of "the worst internet comic ever" and I find something with a consistent tone, a take of accepted humour, punchlines and a reasonably quick update pace....


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 6, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Well I am thoroughly disappointed.
> I was lured here by the unread new posts search by the promise of "the worst internet comic ever" and I find something with a consistent tone, a take of accepted humour, punchlines and a reasonably quick update pace....


In other words...

*You love the Console Wars...*​*



*​*...they're so bad.*​


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Feb 8, 2013)

I'll be frank... Your comics... Well... They suck! And it's not that they suck a little, they suck a lot... they're a really big pile of ballin' crap... really! I feel a little relieved that you realized it yourself and pointed it out in your signature but I am a little worried that all the people complimenting your creepy ballin' comics makes you think they're actually funny. They're not, they are horrible!

But, don't be sad... If your comic was any good it wouldn't be the Worst Internet Comic Ever! 



To be fair your last comic would be almost funny if I haven't heard it before in a slightly different form.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> I'll be frank... Your comics... Well... They suck! And it's not that they suck a little, they suck a lot... they're a really big pile of ballin' crap... really! I feel a little relieved that you realized it yourself and pointed it out in your signature but I am a little worried that all the people complimenting your creepy ballin' comics makes you think they're actually funny. They're not, they are horrible!
> 
> But, don't be sad... If your comic was any good it wouldn't be the Worst Internet Comic Ever!
> 
> ...


_You are tearing me apart, RodrigoDavy! ;O;_

That, and have the aliens probed my brain while I was asleep? How could you hear about something that I created all by myself before I made it? _T-this is heresy!_


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Feb 8, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> _You are tearing me apart, RodrigoDavy! ;O;_
> 
> That, and have the aliens probed my brain while I was asleep? How could you hear about something that I created all by myself before I made it? _T-this is heresy!_


 
Okay, the joke I heard wasn't exactly like yours. But they're essentially the same!

Now that I think about it, what I heard wasn't a joke, more of a punny comment. My friend was talking with his other friend about games, in one point they said:

- I don't care about graphics!
- So why don't you date Susan Boyle, then?

It's not the same joke as your comic, but both involve comparing beauty with graphics but I still like my friend's version better! 

EDIT:



Spoiler: Susan Boyle


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> It's not the same joke as your comic, but both involve comparing beauty with graphics but I still like my friend's version better!


_Welp, can't please all of'em._

I still think _you're tearing me apart. ;O;_


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Feb 8, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> _Welp, can't please all of'em._
> 
> I still think _you're tearing me apart. ;O;_


 
I am starting to feel bad for hurting your feeling 

Well... I guess I shouldn't say the truth so often... Ahhhh... Give me a manly hug you son of a bitch!

If it makes you any happy, I do read your comics each time there's a new issue. Mostly nothing to do...  But they do suck...


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> I am starting to feel bad for hurting your feeling
> 
> Well... I guess I shouldn't say the truth so often... Ahhhh... Give me a manly hug you son of a bitch!
> 
> If it makes you any happy, I do read your comics each time there's a new issue. Mostly nothing to do...  But they do suck...


You didn't hurt my feelings bro, less Srs in EoF. 

I'll be perfectly honest with you, I write about what I think is funny, I'm not trying to cater to any particular _"taste" _so I was well-aware that not everyone will like them from Day 1. It's nice to know that you do read them and I'm sure you'll find a funny one eventually somewhere down the line.

Also, no taste. _;O;_


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 8, 2013)

I, on the other hand, want MORE


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 12, 2013)

*ISSUE #10*​*1912*​

Spoiler


----------



## Flame (Feb 12, 2013)

DOES IT SURVIVE? DAMN YOU FOXI4, I MUST KNOW!!!i!!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 12, 2013)

Flame said:


> DOES IT SURVIVE? DAMN YOU FOXI4, I MUST KNOW!!!i!!


I don't know Flame... I don't know... _;O;_

_WE'LL STAAAAAY... FOREEEEVER THIS WAY! YOU ARE SAFE IN MY HEART AND... MY HEART WILL GO OOOON AAAAND OOOOOOOOON! ;O;_


----------



## Gahars (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 12, 2013)

Gahars said:


>


 
Every night in my dreams
I see you, I feel you
That is how I know you, go on

Far across the distance
And spaces between us
You have come to show you, go on

Near, far, wherever you are
I believe that the FART does go on
Once more you open the door
And you're here in my FART
And my FART will go on and on

Love can touch us one time
And last for a lifetime
And never let go till we're gone

Love was when I loved you
One true time I hold you
In my life we'll always go on

Near, far, wherever you are
I believe that the FART does go on
Once more you open the door
And you're here in my FART
And my FART will go on and on

You're here, there's nothing I fear
And I know that my FART will go on
We'll stay forever this way
You are safe in my FART
And my FART will go on and on


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 12, 2013)

Slightly edited to add another line of the lyrics... it felt incomplete without it. ;O;

...still does, but I can't fill a shot-for-shot remake of the original.

...can I?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 12, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> *ISSUE #10*​*1912*​
> 
> Spoiler


I was about to call this comic shit but then...

VITANIC.

Comic saved.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 12, 2013)

soulx said:


> I was about to call this comic shit but then...
> 
> VITANIC.
> 
> Comic saved.


Welp, it's _for the fans! ;O;_
_



_


----------



## pokefloote (Feb 13, 2013)

you're not a true fan unless you hang from the ceiling and rotate, providing cool air for those around you
;O;


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 18, 2013)

These are terrible.


Terribly awesome that is.


----------



## pokefloote (Feb 21, 2013)

I trust there will be a new one featuring PS3's little brother? (bigger/older, idk)
MAKE IT FUNNY


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 21, 2013)

I agree. Recent events deserve a new episode.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 21, 2013)

PS4 Issue nao!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Fear not, it's-a-brewing... I just have two very conflicting ideas on how it should look like, I need to weigh the pro's and con's of both.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Update:* The draft of the new comic is pretty much ready - I know how it'll look like and production begins today. That said, for the sake of continuity of the series _(which is all around the place to begin with)_ first we'll finish off this _Generation_ of CW:MW _(sii-wii-mii-wii) _with one last comic. Thank you for your patience. 

Regards and lots of love,

_~CM:MW Art Department, meaning me._


----------



## Veho (Feb 22, 2013)

If it's not chest-burster themed, I shall be very disappointed.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 22, 2013)

Veho said:


> If it's not chest-burster themed, I shall be very disappointed.


It will be the Epic Conclusion of the _Backwards Incompatible_ story arc and it'll come in three parts, first part _TONIGHT_!

No face huggers, but there _will_ be an Alien-themed comic somewhere down the line. 

*SUPER DUPER EPIC ISSUE #11 TEASER EXTRAVAGANZA:*


Spoiler









Guess who's that...


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 22, 2013)

*ISSUE #11*​*Backwards Incompatible - Part 3*​

Spoiler


----------



## emigre (Feb 22, 2013)

What a sombre episode


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 22, 2013)

emigre said:


> What a sombre episode


It may or may not be a spoiler... but... The old has to come to pass to make place for the new... Have faith, my friends.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 22, 2013)

Who will _console_ Nintendo and Microsoft?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 22, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Who will _console_ Nintendo and Microsoft?


The Ouya?


----------



## Gahars (Feb 22, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The Ouya?


 
Oh, yeah.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 22, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> *Update:* The draft of the new comic is pretty much ready - I know how it'll look like and production begins today. That said, for the sake of continuity of the series _(which is all around the place to begin with)_ first we'll finish off this _Generation_ of *CW:MW* _(sii-wii-mii-wii) _with one last comic. Thank you for your patience.
> 
> Regards and lots of love,
> 
> _~*CM:MW* Art Department, meaning me._


Which one is it? D:


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 22, 2013)

Castiel said:


> Which one is it? D:


Backwards Incompatible - Part 3, of course...

But don't worry, we're kicking off the Next Generation _soon!_

_




_​​*#HYPETRAIN2013*​


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 23, 2013)

Everybody ready? Less than 2 hours before 24/02/2013... You know what that means!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 23, 2013)

MY BODY IS READY.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 23, 2013)

THE WAIT IS OVER! _(Yes, I'm aware that one of the panels has a barely visible font. Blame .gif's for that. Also, *EPILEPSY WARNING*, if you suffer from seizures, skip this one)_

Watch this first to increase the funny. You have to hear the music in the background... 
*ISSUE #12*​*The Next Generation*​

Spoiler


----------



## Gahars (Feb 23, 2013)

"Let the games begin!"


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 23, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Feb 24, 2013)

My favorite was gabe is a bad apple. XD


----------



## pokefloote (Feb 24, 2013)

i lol'd at the instant rrod


----------



## Veho (Feb 24, 2013)

BUT WITHIN THAT SONY CHEST BEATS THE HEART OF A PC 

In order for the PS4 to live, it had to receive a heart transplant (the old Cell just couldn't cut it), so it got one from a PC. LYK DIS IF U CRY EVRY TIEM


----------



## Gahars (Feb 24, 2013)

Veho said:


> BUT WITHIN THAT SONY CHEST BEATS THE HEART OF A PC
> 
> In order for the PS4 to live, it had to receive a heart transplant (the old Cell just couldn't cut it), so it got one from a PC. LYK DIS IF U CRY EVRY TIEM


 
I prefer to use other terms...


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 24, 2013)

Veho said:


> BUT WITHIN THAT SONY CHEST BEATS THE HEART OF A PC


An 8-chamber heart is better than a 4-chamber one, or so the story goes. 



Spoiler


----------



## chyyran (Feb 26, 2013)

NECROMANCY I SAY! NECROMANCY!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 28, 2013)

Ron said:


> NECROMANCY I SAY! NECROMANCY!


Nope, Augmented.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 2, 2013)

FOXI WHEN'S THE NEXT COMIC COMING.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 2, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> FOXI WHEN'S THE NEXT COMIC COMING.


When I think of something relevant that happened during this/last generation that'd be worth making fun of.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> When I think of something relevant that happened during this/last generation that'd be worth making fun of.


The Wii Mini


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 2, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> The Wii Mini


We all knew that the Japanese have small wiin--... uhm...

It's not something they like to talk about and I don't want to offend anyone


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 2, 2013)

What about the 'new' Wii that was released a while ago that doesn't have GC support?


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 2, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> What about the 'new' Wii that was released a while ago that doesn't have GC support?


Good idea, but it would make the story inconsistent at this point, we're in the Next Generation now.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 3, 2013)

Talk about the "Homebrew Condition".


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 9, 2013)

I need to cameo in this. 
Somehow...


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 10, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I need to cameo in this.
> Somehow...


Not going to happen.  No forum members will be in this one, we had Temp Fiction for that and I haven't made one in... years.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Not going to happen.  No forum members will be in this one, we had Temp Fiction for that and I haven't made one in... years.


*insert flipped table here*


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 10, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> *insert flipped table here*


Now, if you were a video game-related company, preferably a hardware-manufacturing one...

...but you're not, you're just a cat.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Now, if you were a video game-related company, preferably a hardware-manufacturing one...
> 
> ...but you're not, you're just a cat.


:<
A reference then, reference me nao.
And not just a cat, a demon cat and self proclaimed Mr. Gbatemp!


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 10, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> :<
> A reference then, reference me nao.
> And not just a cat, a demon cat and self proclaimed Mr. Gbatemp!


I didn't make those rules*, Black-Ice - I'm sorry. I make no exceptions...



















*I DID!


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 10, 2013)

Corrupted corporation!

You'll be hearing from my ace attorney!


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Now, if you were a video game-related company, preferably a hardware-manufacturing one...
> 
> ...but you're not, you're just a cat.



Pssh- anybody can do that nowadays.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 10, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Pssh- anybody can do that nowadays.


I don't remember ever seeing any PC's with _shared GDDR5 memory_ so that the developers don't have to bother with copying back and forth from RAM to VRAM _and_ they can reap the benefits of blazing fast System memory, but alright.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 12, 2013)

For context, click here!
*ISSUE #13*​*Mercenaries*​

Spoiler



​


----------



## Gahars (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 12, 2013)

Gahars said:


> _*Jizz Everywhere*_


_*IN HD! ;O;*_


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 12, 2013)

Gahars said:


>


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 12, 2013)

*FOR THE PERKS*​

*;O;*​


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm lolling right now!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 30, 2013)

WHY U NO GIVE MOAR


----------



## chyyran (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm dying slowly inside due to the lack of Console Wars.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorry guys, there are three reasons why there are no upcoming Console Wars so-far:

Not much going on. The PS4 was announced, the XBox 720 is in the works but all we have is speculation, the WiiU and the PSVita are _still_ both bombing big time.
My lass was here for 2 weeks and I had better things to do than to entertain others. 
Bought a PS3 with her, so... Yeah. Games. 
There are stories brewing though, just no time to put them on cyber paper. Stay tuned, the series are far from over.


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## delta12 (Apr 19, 2013)

i just spent almost an hour to read this topic from page one. Some of it made me lol. It was bad also at the same time it was good? well, can't say my true feeling in English, i enjoy it.
Thanks, looking forward for next episodes.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 24, 2013)

​*You know what that means...*​ 


Spoiler


----------



## Foxi4 (May 9, 2013)

*ISSUE #14*​*Smoke Bomb!*​

Spoiler


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 9, 2013)




----------



## Foxi4 (May 9, 2013)

Wait, wait, wait! People are defending the poor N64! Oh, nostalgia! You are a cruel mistress...


----------



## Gahars (May 9, 2013)

Facts and data can't compete with feels and muh nostalgia.

Welcome to the internet.


----------



## Maxternal (May 9, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Facts and data can't compete with feels and muh nostalgia.
> 
> Welcome to the internet.


But since it IS the Internet, they WILL try and try HARD to compete ... despite the futility of it.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 9, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Facts and data can't compete with feels and muh nostalgia.
> 
> Welcome to the internet.


I don't deny the fact that the console may have posted a profit, however small, I just want to see evidence of it. If there was a profit, I don't believe it was in any way significant to the company when the system just didn't sell.


----------



## Gahars (May 9, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't deny the fact that the console may have posted a profit, however small, I just want to see evidence of it as I find its possible profit margin to be in no way significant to the company when the system just didn't sell.


 
You're wrong. I played with an N64 growing up. That means it was a success, and everyone bought one, and it had all the games. Your facts can't change the reality I've constructed for myself.


----------



## The Milkman (May 10, 2013)

>Sees new console wars and laughs

>Looks one post down and sees Foxi trying to drag an off shore bullshit-barge inabout the N64


----------



## Foxi4 (May 10, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> >Sees new console wars and laughs
> 
> >Looks one post down and sees Foxi trying to drag an off shore bullshit-barge inabout the N64


Oh, I'm sorry that I don't live in Nintendo Land circa 1998 where having _no games_ is better than having _loads of games_ and selling _less units_ is being _more popular_. One has to be able to look at a system critically, it's all a matter of a simple reality check and if nostalgia clouds people's reasonable judgement then they can't call themselves unbias.

It's funny how the people whom I talked with yesterday clung to the _"but it didn't bring a loss"_ argument when that should be the least of our worries - we're gamers, not economists or stock market players, all we care about are the games and whether we have someone to play them with, the profit margin for the company itself is completely irrelevant.

I only mentioned the _fact_ that it was outsold 3 to 1 to underline how _popular_ the PlayStation was in comparison, the N64 had 5 times less games which represents developer interest. Eerpow did show some nice figures from 2003 when the N64 was discontinued that showed that the difference in sold units wasn't _as_ big as by the end of PlayStation's lifecycle in 2006 but it was _still huge_ - there were more PlayStation owners, more PlayStation games and the PlayStation left that generation undisputably victorious, end of.

If being a level-headed individual who can compare two numbers and say which one is bigger makes me uncool then so be it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ~snip


Oh, I'm sorry that I don't live in Sony Land where having _no games_ is better than having _loads of games_ and selling _less units_ is being _more popular_. One has to be able to look at a system critically, it's all a matter of a simple reality check and if nostalgia clouds people's reasonable judgement then they can't call themselves unbias.

It's funny how the people whom I talked with yesterday clung to the _"but it didn't bring a loss"_ argument when that should be the least of our worries - we're gamers, not economists or stock market players, all we care about are the games and whether we have someone to play them with, the profit margin for the company itself is completely irrelevant.

I only mentioned the _fact_ that it was outsold 2 to 1 to underline how _popular_ the Nintendo DS was in comparison, the PSP had 495 less games which represents developer interest. The difference in sold units was _still huge_ - there were more DS owners, more DS games and the DS left that generation undisputably victorious, end of.

If being a level-headed individual who can compare two numbers and say which one is bigger makes me uncool then so be it.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 10, 2013)

soulx said:


> Oh, I'm sorry that I don't live in Sony Land where having _no games_ is better than having _loads of games_ and selling _less units_ is being _more popular_. One has to be able to look at a system critically, it's all a matter of a simple reality check and if nostalgia clouds people's reasonable judgement then they can't call themselves unbias.
> 
> It's funny how the people whom I talked with yesterday clung to the _"but it didn't bring a loss"_ argument when that should be the least of our worries - we're gamers, not economists or stock market players, all we care about are the games and whether we have someone to play them with, the profit margin for the company itself is completely irrelevant.
> 
> ...


Funny, well played. Here's my answer:

That's all entirely true - the PSP lost in the competition againts the DS. Now, a 2:1 ratio isn't as crushing as a 3:1 one, but that's besides the point - the sales are not the core factor. 387 games, only 303 of which were available for western gamers _(here Europe was shafted the most - out of the 387 titles 84 are exclusive to Japan, 50 to the Americas and only 4 to Europe. This means that European gamers only ever got to play 253 games) _is where Nintendo 64's core problem was.

As I said in the EA thread, I'm a strong supporter of having a variety of titles to choose from - the N64 lacks this variety. The same 30-40 titles are repeated over and over by everyone and the rest faded into nothingness or was multiplatform with superior releases on PC or other consoles _(Resident Evil, Quake, Quake 2, Starcraft and so on)._

With the DS versus PSP situation you don't have that problem - the PSP had 497 games less than the DS _(which has 1297 titles as of November 2012, I don't have data more accurate than what Wikipedia tells me)_, yes, but it wasn't _five times less_. There's 802 titles available for the PSP plus numerous PSN Minis.

You have to look at the ratio here - 387 to 2418 is not exactly like 802 to 1297, is it now? The PSP versus DS ratio in terms of game library size without counting the PSN Minis is 1 to 1,6 - PS1 to N64 is 1 to 6,24 - that's a drastically different situation.

I've made some more accurate calculations rather than just looking at the numbers without counting, the ratio was actually even worse than 1:5 - it was 1:6.

_(1297/802 = 1,61(...) - meaning for 1 PSP game you have 1,61 DS games)_
_(2418/387 = 6,24(...) - meaning for 1 Nintendo 64 game you have 6,24 PlayStation games)_

Now for the conclusion - the 6:1 game ratio and the 3:1 sales ratio in favour of the PS1 _(which directly translates to a 3 times smaller userbase)_, well-known, inheritent problems with development for the system and badly chosen storage medium all amount to me giving it a negative review - it's as simple as that.

I can say so with a clear conscience as I don't have any emotional attachment neither to the PlayStation nor the Nintendo 64 - at the time of their release I had neither, I was a proud member of the PC Master Race.


----------



## DinohScene (May 10, 2013)

I miss Hentmei :c


----------



## The Milkman (May 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> If being a level-headed individual who can compare two numbers and say which one is bigger makes me uncool then so be it.


 
What makes you uncool is you bought the arguement here.

I couldnt give less of a shit about the N64, the only games I ever played on mine were Mario Party, OoT, MM. Nothing else interested me (other then Megaman 64, but Legends 2 was better.) if anything I *agree* with you. Whats pissing me off is that the whole fucking 5 page argument had little to nothing to do with the news, and on top of that you feel the need to pull it over to another front, where you can get more support for no fucking reason. 

When you become an individual who knows where the stupid arguments end and the funny shit begins, then call yourself level-headed.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 10, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> What makes you uncool is you bought the arguement here.
> 
> I couldnt give less of a shit about the N64, the only games I ever played on mine were Mario Party, OoT, MM. Nothing else interested me (other then Megaman 64, but Legends 2 was better.) if anything I *agree* with you. Whats pissing me off is that the whole fucking 5 page argument had little to nothing to do with the news, and on top of that you feel the need to pull it over to another front, where you can get more support for no fucking reason.
> 
> When you become an individual who knows where the stupid arguments end and the funny shit begins, then call yourself level-headed.


The argument was _directly_ connected to the WiiU's situation and I outlined why - it was just dragged unnecessarily long. The Wii U's and the N64's situation is _very_ similar right now - developers are neglecting it and it might get even worse once new, primarily x86-based engines enter the scene. The Wii U is the odd one out and unless the SDK will be of _superior_ quality, it's in deep trouble. Also it was just 2 pages, not 5 if I remember correctly. I would be disappointed if a console with such promise _(mostly due to the controller)_ ends up with a petite library consisting mostly of first and second-party titles - that was the connection with the thread.


----------



## The Milkman (May 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The argument was _directly_ connected to the WiiU's situation and I outlined why - it was just dragged unnecessarily wrong. The Wii U's and the N64's situation is _very_ similar right now - developers are neglecting it and it might get even worse once new, primarily x86-based engines enter the scene. The Wii U is the odd one out and unless the SDK will be of _superior_ quality, it's in deep trouble. Also it was just 2 pages, not 5 if I remember correctly. I would be disappointed if a console with such promise _(mostly due to the controller)_ ends up with a petite library consisting mostly of first and second-party titles - that was the connection with the thread.


 
Ok, 2 instead of 5? Thats much better, but still why drag it over here man, and I see what you mean, but that could also be said for almost every other console they made since the SNES. Why pick on the N64, and once again, why bring it over here


----------



## Foxi4 (May 10, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Ok, 2 instead of 5? Thats much better, but still why drag it over here man, and I see what you mean, but that could also be said for almost every other console they made since the SNES. Why pick on the N64, and once again, why bring it over here


The N64 and the Gamecube were both pretty poor - it's a widely-known fact. I brought it up because the situation was similar. The conversation was now moved here not to derail the EA topic any further than it's already derailed.


----------



## The Milkman (May 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The N64 and the Gamecube were both pretty poor - it's a widely-known fact. I brought it up because the situation was similar. The conversation was now moved here not to derail the EA topic any further than it's already delayed.


 
Ok, your cool again


----------



## RodrigoDavy (May 13, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ~Snip~.


I think most of the confusion lies in the fact that when you think of success you think too much of commercial success. The n64 and the gamecube failed to achieve significant market share and they failed to attract the interest of game developers. But they both had some importance in their time.

I don't know much about the gamecube, but about the N64:
- It popularized the use of analogs and vibration in controllers
- It had games like Super Mario 64, 007: Goldeneye and Super Smash Bros whose elements were a large influence to many other games
- Although it was not a commercial success, this console managed to become very popular gaining a cult status

I would like to add that if we judge success exclusively by numbers, we might get to wrong conclusions like the case of many painter, writers and artists who largely influenced art but were not recognized during their lifetime and, thus, didn't make a penny off their work. One classic example is the portuguese writer Luíz Vaz de Camões, which is the Shakespeare of the portuguese language, but died starving in the streets.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 14, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> I think most of the confusion lies in the fact that when you think of success you think too much of commercial success. The n64 and the gamecube failed to achieve significant market share and they failed to attract the interest of game developers. But they both had some importance in their time.
> 
> I don't know much about the gamecube, but about the N64:
> - It popularized the use of analogs and vibration in controllers
> ...


If I thought specifically of commercial success, I'd think of profits and again, that's not what I'm talking about. Profits aren't just measured by sales - they're measured by the relation between sales and the profit margin.

If anything, I'm talking about the market share which is not a measure of profit, not by any means - it is a measure of popularity and the userbase at the time of release.

The N64 may have introduced the use of the ana*log* stic*k *_(only had one, and it was introduced by a much earlier console series but let's just roll with the N64 since the contemporary form-factor of the analog stick is indeed derrived from the N64 one)_ but the console that popularized its use and the setup we know today is the PlayStation with its DualShock controller. The controller was in fact so popular that it barely changed and its design continues to be used to this day.

I already said that it had about 30-40 games worth mentioning _(at least on first glance)_ in its library and SM64, GoldenEye and SSB were three of them - that's still not a whole lot in comparison.

Very popular is not the word I'd use with its market share and its status may be cult now but so what? I will continue to judge the console by its numbers as it's the measure of a given console's success or failure during its time.

To have a better look, and what better way to do that than by using pie charts?






Here we have a global piechart where _Saturn the Embarrasment_ and _Nintendo 64 the Failure_ can clearly be seen in comparison to our great victor, the PlayStation. There is a grand total of 144,28 million consoles out there, the PlayStation having 71.03% of this pie, the Nintendo 64 having 22,82% of it.

We're going to ommit the Saturn in the rest of our market share analysis from now on _because we should not disturb the dead_, plus it only really sold well in Japan.

In Europe, the Nintendo 64's situation is completely dramatic:




There are 40,12 million PlayStation users and only 6,76 million Nintendo 64 users _(__*85.58%* consoles are PlayStations) _- it's hardly _"limited success"_, it's actually quite tragic.

The situation isn't any better in Japan:




Here we have 21,59 million PlayStation users and only 5,54 million Nintendo 64 users _(*79,57%* consoles are PlayStations) _. It's definitely not _as_ tragic as in Europe but it's certainly nothing to boast about.

...but if things weren't that great for the Nintendo 64... why does the Internet love it? Let's have a look. I bring forth to you the _one and only_ region where this console didn't completely kick the bucket:




Yup, America. Being an American invention and being predominantly controlled by American users and media, the Internet usually shows us the American perspective on the Nintendo 64. In North America the system did _considerably_ better than anywhere else, selling 20,63 million units in comparison to the 40,78 million units of the PlayStation _(__*66.40%* consoles are PlayStations, lowest percentage in all three regions)_ - that's more than the cumulative sales of the _entire_ Japanese and European sales.

With those pie charts in mind, we can blatantly see that the only place where the Nintendo 64 was relatively _"successful"_ was North America - no objective person is going to say that the system recieved global praise when for all intents and purposes it _did not_. The Nintendo 64 was widely ignored in Europe and barely noticed in Japan - those are two out of three regions where it was sold.

Again, _regardless_ of whether or not the console was a _commercial success_ for Nintendo, meaning whether or not it brought profits, it was not _popular_ - it did not have a considerable share of the market in any of the regions and as such its userbase was very limited. I _can_ understand users from North America _thinking_ that since the Nintendo 64 was _moderately_ popular in their region _(reaching half the popularity of the PlayStation, in fact)_ it _must've_ been popular elsewhere too, but in-depth analysis shows that it wasn't.

North America is _not_ the belly button of the world - when you look at the situation from a global perspective, the Nintendo 64 was _hardly_ a successful system and its popularity stems from_ the only region where it sold moderately well_, meaning North America - a highly-influential area from a cultural perspective due to the spread of the Internet and its model of Mass Media.

_Now,_ you're going to argue that _"the Nintendo 64 was a successful system because it brought profits to Nintendo - it made money so it was not a failure"_, but that's _crippled logic_. Why? Let me elaborate. Is a well-known, widely-popular, universally-acclaimed Actor #1 who acts in numerous plays and movies _less_ successful than Actor #2 who was lucky enough to star in one film, happened to make money off it and never starred in any other film ever again? _No, that's not the case. Actor #1 is successful, Actor #2 is a nobody who starred in *1* film that happened to sell._

Moreover, everybody seems to mention the _alleged_ profits the Nintendo 64 generated but frankly, I'm yet to see any data _actually showing them_. All I found were _consolidated sales of the Game Boy and the Nintendo 64_ - that's vague data because the Game Boy _sold great_ wheras the Nintendo 64 _didn't sell_. You can't use that as an argument, the profits may have been generated by the Game Boy, moreover, they're directly connected to the profit margin as well as the licensing fees. Where is the data you people continuously speak of and can I have a look? Because if you can't support an argument, you can't use it.

*//CHART_WARS, because pie charts are AWESOME!*


----------



## Veho (May 14, 2013)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> *//CHART_WARS, because pie charts are AWESOME!*




{Maths teacher mode}Pie charts should not be represented in 3d/perspective like that as it can trick people into thinking the nearer sections are larger than the ones further from the apparent viewpoint.{/Maths teacher mode}


----------



## Foxi4 (May 14, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> {Maths teacher mode}Pie charts should not be represented in 3d/perspective like that as it can trick people into thinking the nearer sections are larger than the ones further from the apparent viewpoint.{/Maths teacher mode}


Which is why I added exact percentages - the 3D charts are here for the purpose of looking pretty.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Which is why I added exact percentages - the 3D charts are here for the purpose of looking pretty.



Now I am always up for a fine example of "statistics -- it is lying but you are commended for it" but I am not entirely convinced it is the case here. Now if you had put the N64 right at the back the conversation would have ended at a passing nod.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 14, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Now I am always up for a fine example of "statistics -- it is lying but you are commended for it" but I am not entirely convinced it is the case here. Now if you had put the N64 right at the back the conversation would have ended at a passing nod.


...so if I change 3D charts to 2D ones, 22,82% of the global market share is going to be a bit less embarrasing? 

_(I'd also like to add that somewhat accidentally I've put the N64 on the more "favourable" side on most of the charts - it looks like it had a big share of the market... it totally did not. )_


----------



## Veho (May 14, 2013)

The charts are misleading because they fail to include other consoles, throwing the market shares off scale. 

Also, they are boring.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 14, 2013)

Veho said:


> The charts are misleading because they fail to include other consoles, throwing the market shares off scale.
> 
> Also, they are boring.


The charts cocern _only one_ generation of consoles. There was _only one_ other console on the market within that generation at the time, and that'd be the Saturn. _All _of the sales data concerning the Saturn that I found was _"Worldwide Consolidated"_ so I couldn't put it in the charts from given regions, only in the Worldwide Marketshare chart which is why I opted for the _"N64-to-PS1"_ ratio for the rest instead, omitting the Saturn users per-region altogether. The sales totals are still reflected by the chart in each region, as such they _are_ accurate.

Also, they are boring.


----------



## Veho (May 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I opted for the _"N64-to-PS1"_ ratio instead, omitting the Saturn users altogether - the numbers are still reflected by the total sales numbers in each region, they _are_ accurate.


So they are off-scale, misleading, don't represent the actual market spread at the time, and boring. Stop it.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 14, 2013)

Veho said:


> So they are off-scale, misleading, don't represent the actual market spread at the time, and boring. Stop it.


They represent the actual market spread outside of Saturn users - they would be off-scale if Saturn users were marked as either PlayStation or Nintendo 64 users but they weren't - they were excluded from the pool of console users altogether.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (May 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ~CHARTS CHARTS CHARTS~


About your North American theory, even in Brazil where everyone and their dogs had a PlayStation (mostly due to piracy  ) the N64 was still quite popular. And another point, I don't think the PS1 would be that popular if it wasn't for piracy. The 16-bit generation total sales were still smaller than PS1 sales alone.

You're not trying to proof the N64 wasn't good, you're trying to prove that the fact that the PS1 existed means the N64 should be completely ignored and forgotten. Quit your fanboyism to yourself, Foxi! 

Also, you completely missed my point in my other post (or chose to ignore it).


----------



## Veho (May 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> They represent the actual market spread outside of Saturn users - they would be off-scale if Saturn users were marked as either PlayStation or Nintendo 64 users


No, then they would just be incorrect. I demand you include an "other" sector that includes the shares of other consoles, or switch to bar graphs.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 14, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> About your North American theory, even in Brazil where everyone and their dogs had a PlayStation (mostly due to piracy  ) the N64 was still quite popular. And another point, I don't think the PS1 would be that popular if it wasn't for piracy. The 16-bit generation total sales were still smaller than PS1 sales alone.
> 
> You're not trying to proof the N64 wasn't good, you're trying to prove that the fact that the PS1 existed means the N64 should be completely ignored and forgotten. Quit your fanboyism to yourself, Foxi!
> 
> Also, you completely missed my point in my other post (or chose to ignore it).


I'm merely showing how a console can be allegedly a profitable venture and still not a successful gaming system. To be a successful gaming system you need games, for games you need a market share and userbase as well as a comfortable SDK environment that would be enticing for third-party, for being profitable, you need a good profit margn.

In the immortal words of Master Yoda, "profitable gaming system does not a good gaming system make" - the fact that a console makes money does not automatically make it good. I draw a line between commercial success and a success as a gaming system. It's by no means fanboyish - it's supported by release lists, developer interviews and sales data. I'm not a fanboy, I like the 30-40-odd good N64 games.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (May 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm merely showing how a console can be allegedly a profitable venture and still not a successful gaming system. To be a successful gaming system you need games, for games you need a market share and userbase as well as a comfortable SDK environment that would be enticing for third-party, for being profitable, you need a good profit margn.
> 
> In the immortal words of Master Yoda, "profitable gaming system does not a good gaming system make" - the fact that a console makes money does not automatically make it good. I draw a line between commercial success and a success as a gaming system. It's by no means fanboyish - it's supported by release lists, developer interviews and sales data. I'm not a fanboy, I like the 30-40-odd good N64 games.


 
To be fair, the N64 and Gamecube fiasco was the reason that Gradiente stopped representing Nintendo in Brazil, this was around 2002 and as of today Nintendo has no official representant here.


----------



## Maxternal (May 14, 2013)

*Console Wars*​

*Who won?*​

*I think we know.*​


----------



## Foxi4 (May 14, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Console Wars Who won? I think we know.


An infinitely less funny comic strip than my own, but it shows the general idea:


----------



## Foxi4 (May 19, 2013)

I'm really sorry about the font in this one - due to the used backrounds it's hard to read the text at times. I hope it won't be too much inconvenience. Cheers, and enjoy!

*ISSUE #15*​*BrEAkup*​ 


Spoiler










 
Text Transcript _(because it really is barely readable)_:


Spoiler



*Nintendo:* Fancy restaurant, secret meeting... this'll be good, right? Is it a new "Mass Effect" game? Guys at the office loved the Wii U one - more of those and the system will sell like...
*EA:* Yeah, about that... Listen... I'm terrible at _"Good Bye"_'s so I'm just going to be frank... this isn't working out for me, Nintendo.
*EA: *Don't get me wrong, this isn't about you... but... that Wii U of yours... I don't think I can handle it. This was going to be your big throw-back to the core gamers... but they don't want the Wii U, can't you see? I can't support your crazy dream anymore, it's over Nintendo... I'm sorry.
*Nintendo:* Slow down EA, we can still...
*EA: *Hate to break it to you but... No, we can't. Oh, and can you pay for my meal? I totally forgot to take my wallet with me tonight.
*Nintendo:* ...sure.
*EA: *Sweet. Thanks.
_*Later that night*_
*SEGA:* Last Call, Mr. Nintendo. You're the last customer here, what'll it be?
*Nintendo:* Sake. Unless you have games... I don't.
*SEGA:* ...you know what? I just may have some of those. Y'see, there are these three Sonic games I just wanted to...
*Nintendo: *Yeah, offer retracted, hit me with the sake, man.


----------



## izzydeank (May 19, 2013)

My eyes hurt!!! It looked like it was funny for awhile, but couldn't read the end. I'm now blind. I'll be sending you the medical bill soon. Thanks.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 19, 2013)

izzydeank said:


> My eyes hurt!!! It looked like it was funny for awhile, but couldn't read the end. I'm now blind. I'll be sending you the medical bill soon. Thanks.


I'll add a text transcript in a spoiler. I blame the .jpeg conversion _(but it was actually my lazyness)_.


----------



## izzydeank (May 19, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I'll add a text transcript in a spoiler. I blame the .jpeg conversion _(but it was actually my lazyness)_.


Lol. Ok cool. Just giving you a hard time.


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2013)

I would say that recent events call for another Console Wars, but that would require another console being shown. You know, one that actually plays games.


----------



## Maxternal (May 22, 2013)

Well, we have both an official announcement of one and bigfoot-ish blurry photographic evidence of another.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 22, 2013)

The next episode of CW:MW was already announced twice in the shoutbox. The working title is _"The Last Nail in the XBox"_.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 22, 2013)

*ISSUE #16*​*The Last Nail to the XBox*​ 


Spoiler










 
_*PNG version courtesy of Veho, because BMP is too much for him to handle. ;O;_


----------



## Veho (May 22, 2013)

BMP? Are you insane?


----------



## Gahars (May 22, 2013)

Console wars... console wars never change.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 22, 2013)

Veho said:


> BMP? Are you insane?


Converting to .jpg/uploading to Imgshack removed most of the Anti-Aliasing from fonts. In comics with a large number of panels with photographs this is undesirable - in _"BrEAkup"_ it practically made some parts entirely unreadable. Enough is enough. 



Gahars said:


> Console wars... console wars never change.


5 points for this guy - he got it right off the bat.


----------



## Veho (May 22, 2013)

Here you go. Still huge, but not insanely huge. 


Spoiler









And the text is already unreadable in BMP you lazy bum, find better fonts and stop blaming jpg


----------



## Flame (May 22, 2013)

Veho said:


> BMP? Are you insane?


 
dont you have always on connection, what is wrong with you.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 22, 2013)

Flame said:


> dont you have always on connection, what is wrong with you.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 22, 2013)

Veho said:


> Here you go. Still huge, but not insanely huge. And the text is already unreadable in BMP you lazy bum, find better fonts and stop blaming jpg


...buy a better monitor, the fonts look fine to me. 

There, replaced.


----------



## The Milkman (May 22, 2013)

Probably the worse place to ask, but what 3 operating systems is the One using?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 22, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Probably the worse place to ask, but what 3 operating systems is the One using?


XBox Kernel, Windows Kernel and a Supervisor Kernel. They all work simultaneously - the Snap-on Metro applications and the UI is ran by the Windows Kernel, the games by the XBox Kernel. Switching and management of the two on-screen is done by the Supervisor.

...or so I gathered from the presentation/assumed from what I saw.


----------



## BrightNeko (May 22, 2013)

First time reading thread. So much "what"


----------



## Foxi4 (May 22, 2013)

BrightNeko said:


> First time reading thread. So much "what"


That's pretty much the whole point of this.

So bad that it's good.


----------



## whyyes (May 23, 2013)

I found this to be a very enjoyable read.  Glad I found this~


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 16, 2013)

I was going to make a new comic after E3 but then I realized that... nothing really changed.

XBox One is still batshit insane
WiiU still has no noteworthy gaems _(that aren't first-party)_
Sony still only does everything, including your mother
Give me some material, gaming industry! I'm not going to make a comic about the OUYA, okay?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 17, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> WiiU still has no noteworthy gaems _(that aren't first-party)_


Batman and Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate are pretty fun.  Mass Effect 3 is really fun until you realize how much is missing from the Wii U version.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 17, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Batman and Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate are pretty fun. Mass Effect 3 is really fun until you realize how much is missing from the Wii U version.


 
Batman and Mass Effect 3 = _"Can't wait to play all those games that I already played on platforms I already own"_
Monster Hunter 3 = _"Already played Monster Hunter Tri, not particularily interested in getting a console just for additional content from the remake"_
Stuff presented on E3 = _"Either multiplatform or first-party, with the exception of Bayonetta 2 which is genuinely interesting... but it's just one game"_

Nope, I'm going to wait a little longer I think, especially with the PS4 on the way.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 17, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Batman and Mass Effect 3 = _"Can't wait to play all those games that I already played on platforms I already own"_
> Monster Hunter 3 = _"Already played Monster Hunter Tri, not particularily interested in getting a console just for additional content from the remake"_
> Stuff presented on E3 = _"Either multiplatform or first-party, with the exception of Bayonetta 2 which is genuinely interesting... but it's just one game"_
> 
> Nope, I'm going to wait a little longer I think, especially with the PS4 on the way.


They are games worth noting, regardless of whether they are exclusive or original.   If you already have the games on another platform, there is very little reason to get them on the Wii U (with the exception of MH3U, at least 3 times the amount of original content).


----------



## The Milkman (Jun 18, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> They are games worth noting, regardless of whether they are exclusive or original. If you already have the games on another platform, there is very little reason to get them on the Wii U (with the exception of MH3U, at least 3 times the amount of original content).


 

Foxi is clearly just mad because he cant make VCRs or game controllers with screens. All he can do is make MS Paint comics to make fun of the guys who can.

Stop those tears Foxi, your making my milk salty.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 18, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Foxi is clearly just mad because he cant make VCRs or game controllers with screens. All he can do is make MS Paint comics to make fun of the guys who can.
> 
> Stop those tears Foxi, your making my milk salty.


 
Now, now - I would never stoop down to MSPaint. 

...I use Paint.Net.


----------



## The Milkman (Jun 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Now, now - I would never stoop down to MSPaint.
> 
> ...I use Paint.Net.


 

Dear god... IM SORRY FOXI! I DIDN'T KNOW! FORGIVE ME PLEASE!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 18, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Dear god... IM SORRY FOXI! I DIDN'T KNOW! FORGIVE ME PLEASE!


 
You are forgiven, obviously you didn't know the Great Grandmaster's tools of the trade...


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jun 22, 2013)

As a fellow web-comic creator, I am here to say I am enjoying your comic. Funneh XD

Keep up the good work


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 1, 2013)

*ISSUE #17*​*Internet DRMa - Part 1*​

Spoiler


----------



## Flame (Jul 2, 2013)

foxi you are such a sony fanboy. more than soulx is a Nintendo fanboy, more than Dinoh is a M$ fanboy, more than emigre is a Altus fanboy.


sony fanboys don't have a favorite system, they just hate yours.;O;


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 2, 2013)

Flame said:


> foxi you are such a sony fanboy. more than soulx is a Nintendo fanboy, more than Dinoh is a M$ fanboy, more than emigre is a Altus fanboy.
> 
> 
> sony fanboys don't have a favorite system, they just hate yours.;O;


 
I'm sorry my objective point of view on the next generation systems is too much for you to handle.







_;O;_


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 2, 2013)

Flame said:


> foxi you are such a sony fanboy. more than soulx is a Nintendo fanboy, more than Dinoh is a M$ fanboy, more than emigre is a Altus fanboy.
> 
> 
> sony fanboys don't have a favorite system, they just hate yours.;O;


 
Better Sony than M$ and Nin10doh!!


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 5, 2013)

Flame said:


> foxi you are such a sony fanboy. more than soulx is a Nintendo fanboy, more than Dinoh is a M$ fanboy, more than emigre is a Altus fanboy.
> 
> 
> sony fanboys don't have a favorite system, they just hate yours.;O;


 
PC gamers just post their specs and make you all feel poor and bad.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 5, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> PC gamers just post their specs and make you all feel poor and bad.



Among PC gamers those are the sorts of people like those that spend thousands (usually by having too much money, skipping eating to pay for it or using mummy and daddy's money) to tart up their car/buy the best thing off the showroom floor and promptly stall it or grind the gears if it is a car, wobble like nobody's business if it is a motorbike or otherwise give themselves away in whatever field they decide to try out for.
Get them to put their money where their mouth is and watch them either mouth off or shrink back into the corner.


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 6, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Among PC gamers those are the sorts of people like those that spend thousands (usually by having too much money, skipping eating to pay for it or using mummy and daddy's money) to tart up their car/buy the best thing off the showroom floor and promptly stall it or grind the gears if it is a car, wobble like nobody's business if it is a motorbike or otherwise give themselves away in whatever field they decide to try out for.
> Get them to put their money where their mouth is and watch them either mouth off or shrink back into the corner.


 
Dammit FAST, you know im stupid! Put it in words I can understand!

But in all seriousness I understand what you mean. PC gaming has a lot more E-Peens then any console groups.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 6, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Among PC gamers those are the sorts of people like those that spend thousands (usually by having too much money, skipping eating to pay for it or using mummy and daddy's money) to tart up their car/buy the best thing off the showroom floor and promptly stall it or grind the gears if it is a car, wobble like nobody's business if it is a motorbike or otherwise give themselves away in whatever field they decide to try out for.
> Get them to put their money where their mouth is and watch them either mouth off or shrink back into the corner.


 
Indeed. It is amazing how much mommy and daddy help out isn't it?


----------



## Flame (Jul 6, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Among PC gamers those are the sorts of people like those that spend thousands (usually by having too much money, skipping eating to pay for it or using mummy and daddy's money) to tart up their car/buy the best thing off the showroom floor and promptly stall it or grind the gears if it is a car, wobble like nobody's business if it is a motorbike or otherwise give themselves away in whatever field they decide to try out for.
> Get them to put their money where their mouth is and watch them either mouth off or shrink back into the corner.


 

Titanium, Boron, Germanium, Iodine, Beryllium, Molybdenum, Osmium, Ununseptium yeah i totally agree with what you said.. yeah science bitch.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jul 27, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> PC gamers just post their specs and make you all feel poor and bad.


To be fair, you don't need a ultra-powerful pc to be a pc gamer. If I use a 1996 PC to play old MS-DOS games I am not any less of a PC gamer than someone have a high-spec PC. Well, I bought a regular notebook it wasn't in anyway expensive and I can run current-gen games quite well. People with ultra-high specs are just people that either want to play with everything in max settings or want their PC to last for a long time without getting obsolete.


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 27, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> To be fair, you don't need a ultra-powerful pc to be a pc gamer. If I use a 1996 PC to play old MS-DOS games I am not any less of a PC gamer than someone have a high-spec PC. Well, I bought a regular notebook it wasn't in anyway expensive and I can run current-gen games quite well. People with ultra-high specs are just people that either want to play with everything in max settings or want their PC to last for a long time without getting obsolete.


 

Well, thanks for the anti-joke there buddy. Geez.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jul 28, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Well, thanks for the anti-joke there buddy. Geez.


Anytime, buddy!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 28, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> To be fair, you don't need a ultra-powerful pc to be a pc gamer. If I use a 1996 PC to play old MS-DOS games I am not any less of a PC gamer than someone have a high-spec PC.


No, that just makes you a caveman. _;O;_


> Well, I bought a regular notebook it wasn't in anyway expensive and I can run current-gen games quite well. People with ultra-high specs are just people that either want to play with everything in max settings or want their PC to last for a long time without getting obsolete.


 
Or people who don't want bullet time in games that don't feature bullet time whenever they throw a grenade or cause a general commotion, also known as _"more than two enemies on-screen"_. _;O;_


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jul 28, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Or people who don't want bullet time in games that don't feature bullet time whenever they throw a grenade or cause a general commotion, also known as _"more than two enemies on-screen"_. _;O;_


Everyone knows that only pussies blame lag


----------



## chyyran (Aug 3, 2013)

One month later, and there has not been an new issue of _Console Wars_


WHERE IS PART 2??

_OH THE HUMANITY! ;O;_


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 3, 2013)

YEAH FOXI C'MON YOU LAZY PIECE OF SHIT POST MOAR CONSOLE WARS ;O;O;O;O;O;O;​


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 3, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> YEAH FOXI C'MON YOU LAZY PIECE OF SHIT POST MOAR CONSOLE WARS ;O;O;O;O;O;O;​


 
The man knows his stuff Foxi4....I think you better listen


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm on holiday. Crymoar.


----------



## xist (Aug 4, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm on holiday. Crymoar.


 
Sheep keeping you busy?


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 4, 2013)

xist said:


> Sheep keeping you busy?


 
Not really, I just don't have my laptop here, ergo I can't make any new episodes. That being said, I do have a good few ideas.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 4, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Not really, I just don't have my laptop here, ergo I can't make any new episodes. That being said, I do have a good few ideas.


 
Excuses, excuses..


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 13, 2013)

FOXI WTF WHERE R DA COMICS??????????


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm still on mah holidayz.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 13, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm still on mah holidayz.


 
Get your dick out of your bitch and make more comics


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 13, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Get your dick out of your bitch and make more comics


 
Be nice! 

She might be reading this one day and will immediately hate you_ (instead of "within an hour" like most other people)._ Also, _"lolnou"_.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 13, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Get your dick out of your bitch and make more comics


 
xD


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 13, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Be nice!
> 
> She might be reading this one day and will immediately hate you* (instead of "within an hour" like most other people).*




At first I was like 
Then I was like 
Then I realized...
Then I remembered I don't give a shit 




Foxi4 said:


> Also, _"lolnou"_.


I would, but she's just so tight... HUEHUEHUE


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Aug 16, 2013)

Post the new one, Foxi4, before we kill you. Also, get your dick out of your ass bitch.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanatos Telos said:


> get your dick out of your ass.



If you had mastered autopenetration I am sure you would be inclined to do not much of anything all day long.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 17, 2013)

You guys better start playing this nice or there won't be any new comics at all. 

_(  )_


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 17, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You guys better start playing this nice or there won't be any new comics at all.
> 
> _(  )_


 
 GET TO WORK YOU DIRTY POLLACK


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 17, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> GET TO WORK YOU DIRTY POLLACK


 
As soon as I get out of ur mum, Tom. _;O;_


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 17, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> As soon as I get out of ur mum, Tom. _;O;_


 
Make it quick, it's almost dinner time


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 17, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> As soon as I get out of ur mum, Tom. _;O;_


Is "ur mum" a code name for "your own ass," which you are apparently auto penetrating?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 25, 2013)

WHERE IS COMICS?!?!?!?!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 25, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> GET TO WORK YOU DIRTY POLLACK


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 2, 2013)

Suffering from lack of comics.
Where are teh comics?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 4, 2013)

They're coming. There should be a new one up sometime after the 10th this month, thanks for waiting so patiently.

*IWATA BANANA!*​


*It's all for the fans! ;O;*​


----------



## Flame (Sep 5, 2013)

Foxi4sony you should use this \/ as an idea for your next comic, _;O;_


----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2013)

About that last bit...


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 5, 2013)

Flame said:


> Foxi4sony you should use this \/ as an idea for your next comic, _;O;_



LeStick - motion controller, first made by DataSoft in 1981, years before the WiiMote _(not to mention that the PSMove was in development long before the Wii was even conceived and is based on completely different technology)_
Racing game - a genre that started in the flipping 1970ties and included kart racers since that time
Brawler - a genre which started off on Arcade machines _(including arena-based brawlers like Smash Bros.)_ and has always been insanely popular in Japan
Sony's Remote Play on a Nintendo system
*Nintendo*​*Masters at convincing 10-year olds that*​*they've invented everything in the history of ever*​*"Marketing"*​​*crymoar_Flame.jpg*​*;O;*​


----------



## Flame (Sep 5, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Remote - shaped motion controller, first made by DataSoft in 1981, years before the WiiMote
> Racing game - a genre that started in the flipping 1970ties and included kart racers since that time
> Brawler - a genre which started off on Arcade machines _(including arena-based brawlers like Smash Bros.)_ and has always been insanely popular in Japan
> Sony's Remote Play on a Nintendo system
> *Nintendo*​*Masters at convincing ten year olds that*​*they've invented everything in the history of ever*​​*crymoar_Flame.jpg*​*;O;*​


 
google always defusing my plans, and I would have gotten away with it too, if it weren't for you meddling kids


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 5, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> LeStick - motion controller, first made by DataSoft in 1981, years before the WiiMote _(not to mention that the PSMove was in development long before the Wii was even conceived and is based on completely different technology)_
> Racing game - a genre that started in the flipping 1970ties and included kart racers since that time
> Brawler - a genre which started off on Arcade machines _(including arena-based brawlers like Smash Bros.)_ and has always been insanely popular in Japan
> Sony's Remote Play on a Nintendo system
> *Nintendo*​*Masters at convincing 10-year olds that*​*they've invented everything in the history of ever*​*"Marketing"*​​*crymoar_Flame.jpg*​*;O;*​


I don't think the idea is that Nintendo invented those things, but rather that they popularized them, prompting copycats at Sony. There's really no way to deny that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 5, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I don't think the idea is that Nintendo invented those things, but rather that they popularized them, prompting copycats at Sony. There's really no way to deny that.


 
Popularizing something comes as a trait of a popular company, really. Nintendo entered the fray early on - they're one of the pioneers. Sony entered the console-making game several generations later - the stigma of _"being a copycat"_ will always hang over them even when they're doing a swell job, but I still think the whole _"copycat"_ chit-chat is just a good conversation subject for fanboys to feel good about themselves. Sony was first to come up with the dual analog setup and yet nobody points at Nintendo _(or everyone else for that matter since it's the accepted standard now)_ yelling _"copycats"_.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 6, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Popularizing something comes as a trait of a popular company, really. Nintendo entered the fray early on - they're one of the pioneers. Sony entered the console-making game several generations later - the stigma of _"being a copycat"_ will always hang over them even when they're doing a swell job, but I still think the whole _"copycat"_ chit-chat is just a good conversation subject for fanboys to feel good about themselves. Sony was first to come up with the dual analog setup and yet nobody points at Nintendo _(or everyone else for that matter since it's the accepted standard now)_ yelling _"copycats"_.


Yeah, but the point is that Sony might never have bothered with some of those things had Nintendo not popularized them first.

Also I'm not saying "copycat" as an insult. Nintendo has been a copycat in instances as well. I never denied that. I don't necessarily disagree with you completely either, I just think the particular argument you used ("let me dig up every  really old and obscure piece of technology that mildly resembles something Nintendo did before Sony!") Is incredibly flawed, considering what the guy obviously meant.

Dual analogs and the standard modern control layout in general is the result of tons of copying back and forth. The original PS1 controller copied the SNES controller (as well as the Genesis controller's ergonomic grips, to a small degree), while adding extra shoulder buttons. A couple years later, Nintendo released the N64, featuring an analog controller and dedicated camera buttons. Sony responded with the original dualshock, which improved the analog and camera control concept by having two analogs (on a much better controller, I may add). This went on and on until this generation, where the Dualshock is now the essential template for all controllers today.

Tl;Dr Just because a fan of a particular brand gives any kind of observation or criticism about a competitor doesn't mean he/she is fanboy-ing.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Sep 11, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Yeah, but the point is that Sony might never have bothered with some of those things had Nintendo not popularized them first.
> 
> Also I'm not saying "copycat" as an insult. Nintendo has been a copycat in instances as well. I never denied that. I don't necessarily disagree with you completely either, I just think the particular argument you used ("let me dig up every really old and obscure piece of technology that mildly resembles something Nintendo did before Sony!") Is incredibly flawed, considering what the guy obviously meant.
> 
> ...


 
Stahp it! You're distracting him from making the next one!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanatos Telos said:


> Stahp it! You're distracting him from making the next one!


*GASP*! What have I done??? :eek:


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Sep 13, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> *GASP*! What have I done??? :eek:


 
SEE? NO COMIC YET! KTHNXBAI!


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 13, 2013)

Day 104...
Still no comic in sight..


----------



## Flame (Sep 14, 2013)

Day 104...
GameWinner is starting to look good, with a little slat he might taste like KFC.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 14, 2013)

Wow, I can't believe people are actually looking forward to the next comic _that much_. Welp, I'm in Poland now and I've got a free weekend, so I may as well try to doodle something.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 14, 2013)

Damn straight you will


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 14, 2013)

Spoiler



No. Really. It's a spoiler. It's literally the first two panels.


Spoiler



You sure...?


Spoiler



Okay, I did warn you...


Spoiler






*BUT WHAT DOES IT MEAN?!? ;O;*​


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 14, 2013)

You should make a spinoff called Ouya: Fanboys Evolved.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 14, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> You should make a spinoff called Ouya: Fanboys Evolved.


Let's just say we haven't seen the last of OUYA...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 14, 2013)

I CAN FEEL THE NEW ISSUE COMING!!!!!
THE EXCITEMENT IS COURSING THROUGH MY VEINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 15, 2013)

Day 105 No COMIX FSHBFYFUIBEdhyxtrbgsdruibgduibgsi


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 15, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Let's just say we haven't seen the last of OUYA...


Ooh, ooh, I have another idea!

Call of Ninty: Ancient Hardware.


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 15, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Ooh, ooh, I have another idea!
> 
> Call of Ninty: Ancient Hardware.


Battlesony 4 : Graphics Fanboys


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 15, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> Battlesony 4 : Graphics Fanboys


Eh. It doesn't roll off the tongue as well, IMO.

How about Graphic Whores: Bad Company?


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 15, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Eh. It doesn't roll off the tongue as well, IMO.
> 
> How about Graphic Whores: Bad Company?


Way better than mine!


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 15, 2013)

Hey guys!
The Shiel--*shot*


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 15, 2013)

*Issue #18*​*The Dawn of the Coyote*​ 


Spoiler










 
*EDIT: *Quick quality upgrade because IMGur is being silly with me again.


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 19, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> whateverthefuckthisis


 

Boo! I don't get it! Its bad! You don't care about the fans anymore Foxi! You're not even trying!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 19, 2013)

Man this issue sucks, I wish it was like the old issues.

#NOSTALGIAGLASSES


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 19, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Boo! *I don't get it!*


 
We know you don't. 

To XBone's credit, at least he gets some. 


Tom Bombadildo said:


> Man this issue sucks, I wish it was like the old issues.
> 
> #NOSTALGIAGLASSES


 
Lawl. We'll see how you feel about the next one.


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 19, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> We know you don't.
> 
> To XBone's credid, at least he gets some.
> 
> ...


 

Its going to suck because you hate the fans, THE ISSUES WERE BETTER WHEN YOU DIDN'T MAKE DRUG MONEY OFF THEM!


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 19, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Its going to suck because you hate the fans, THE ISSUES WERE BETTER WHEN YOU DIDN'T MAKE DRUG MONEY OFF THEM!


 
What? Drugs? What drugs? No drugs here... 

...why yes, my pupils are always this dilated, purple elephant man.


----------



## Zeliga (Oct 4, 2013)

I didnt like this issue sorry man. But I still like CW: MW


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm still waiting on Call of Ninty: Ancient Hardware.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Oct 29, 2013)

We have waited long enough, Polack!


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 29, 2013)

This series is shit now.  I'm afraid your time of glory is ending, Foxi4.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanatos Telos said:


> We have waited long enough, Polack!


 
I agree.


AlanJohn said:


> This series is shit now. I'm afraid your time of glory is ending, Foxi4.





*U JELLY BRAH*​


----------



## Flame (Oct 29, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


> This series is shit now. I'm afraid your time of glory is ending, Foxi4.


 
shut the fuck up mother fucker cock sucker.



Foxi4 said:


> *U JELLY BRAH*​


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 29, 2013)

Just so we're clear, there's actually a plot ready for the next couple of comics and it involves brand-new, exciting characters. Unfortunately due to various time constraints, putting said plot on canvas is usually delayed. What I can say though is that all my beloved, loyal, trusty readers can rest assured knowing that the Konsole Kombat shall commence in the near future.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Konsole Kombat


Another good spinoff name!  Not as good as Call of Ninty: Ancient Hardware though.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Konsole Kombat


 

>Not "1337 Fighter"

Despicable.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 30, 2013)

Gahars said:


> >Not "1337 Fighter"
> 
> Despicable.


 
Ban this sick filth.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 30, 2013)

Gahars said:


> >Not "1337 Fighter"
> 
> Despicable.


Super Smosh Bozos.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 30, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Super Smosh Bozos.


Dead on Arrival, more widely-known as DOA. _;O;_


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 30, 2013)

Sorry PissStation Assholes: Butthurt Royale.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 30, 2013)

> Sees the thread revived
> No new comic
wut?


----------



## Veho (Oct 30, 2013)

Yet another series fallen victim to the Cerebus syndrome  ;O;


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Issue #19*​*Internet DRMa - Part 2*​ 


Spoiler


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 31, 2013)

ALL PRAISE THE GREAT LORD GABEN ;O;O;


----------



## The Milkman (Nov 7, 2013)

I DON'T KNOW WHAT THIS REFERS TO, BUT ITS FUNNY. I GUESS.


----------



## zachtheninja (Nov 9, 2013)

Not the worst ever... but close.


----------



## dicamarques (Nov 10, 2013)

Is it just me or there's a lot of STEAM packed in a BOX here??


----------



## Veho (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 12, 2013)

dicamarques said:


> Is it just me or there's a lot of STEAM packed in a BOX here??


There is a STEAM box, but it's not packed with steam.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Issue #20*​*Because the Night...*​​Soundtrack for the Comic here!​

Spoiler


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 13, 2013)

10/10 would remote read again ;O;


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 13, 2013)

Wait wasn't it Microsoft that was actually doing the early play bans?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 13, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Wait wasn't it Microsoft that was actually doing the early play bans?


 
It was Microsoft. Sony doesn't care...

...but Kaz does!


----------



## Veho (Nov 13, 2013)

More like be-Kaz the night, amirite.


----------



## Zeliga (Dec 5, 2013)

Haha this one was funny and weird 10/10


----------



## filfat (Dec 24, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> *Console Wars*​
> 
> *Who won?*​
> 
> *I think we know.*​


 
Yes, N64, it got the best Launch game of all time SM64 and if that werent enough it got the best game of all time Zelda OOT.
And what does PS1 have? Crash(Sly weren't around just yet)... lets see who wins. Crash Vs SM64 + OOT + DK64 +MK64 + YI64 + BJK + BJT + etc.

Clear winner there...

Sources from a simple google search:
http://www.unikgamer.com/tops/favorite-video-games-of-all-time-1.html
http://www.sloganyams.com/2011/04/the-25-greatest-video-games-of-all-time/26/
http://www.thebest100lists.com/best100videogames/
http://www.fhm.com/reviews/console-games/the-legend-of-zelda-ocarina-of-time-20090617#pagetitle
http://www.thetoptens.com/video-games/

BTW sorry for replying to an old post i just had to.



Foxi4 said:


> An infinitely less funny comic strip than my own, but it shows the general idea:


 
Here ya go:

Makes sense now dosent it?

(Again sorry for replying to old post)


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 24, 2013)

filfat said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> Makes sense now dosent it?
> 
> (Again sorry for replying to old post)



No, it doesn't. You do not design a console to play *1* game, the controller has to support a variety of gameplay schemes, otherwise it's a poor controller. The N64 batarang is awkward and poorly thought out, which is why the design has been completely scrapped and is no longer used contemporarily, just like most failed controller designs. Even Super Mario 64 would arguably be more comfortably played with a dual analog setup, improving diagonal camera control.


----------



## filfat (Dec 24, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> No, it doesn't. You do not design a console to play *1* game, the controller has to support a variety of gameplay schemes, otherwise it's a poor controller. The N64 batarang is awkward and poorly thought out, which is why the design has been completely scrapped and is no longer used contemporarily, just like most failed controller designs. Even Super Mario 64 would arguably be more comfortably played with a dual analog setup, improving diagonal camera control.


IV played it with an Xbox 360 Controller and a N64 Controller, and if you asks me the N64 Controller suits it better however I can understand why peoples hate on to now, there come something better. There always does, take a look at the most comfortable controller today, the Wii U GamePad in 12 years it will feel weird because we will have something better that we used to. So in the end the N64 Controller was better then the PS1 at that time, but now were more used to the dualshock so well.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 24, 2013)

filfat said:


> _(...)_ take a look at the most comfortable controller today, the Wii U GamePad _(...)_


 
Super-questionable, I find the Wii U Gamepad's layout bizzare and I don't think it's the most comfortable controller this generation at all.


----------



## filfat (Dec 24, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Super-questionable, I find the Wii U Gamepad's layout bizzare and I don't think it's the most comfortable controller this generation at all.


its my opinion. But it don't suprise me you don't agree, I guess you like the weird controller PS4 have more?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 24, 2013)

filfat said:


> its my opinion. But it don't suprise me you don't agree, I guess you like the weird controller PS4 have more?


Have you used it? It's crazy-comfy, love the new triggers and the new analog sticks.

I'd also like to underline that I have a good reason to dislike the Wii U controller - the layout. I find the position of the right analog stick to be odd and somewhat counter-intuitive - I'd much rather have the function buttons on-top and the analog stick below since the foci of the right hand are the buttons so they should be on the privilged position. It almost feels like it's there only to make the controller look symmetrical, but I digress. The whole thing is also quite big and I can imagine it being cumbersome in certain gaming scenarios.

But as you said, this is all subjective. My point is that the dual analog setup became prevelent in gaming because it successfuly performed a variety of functions an analog stick and a D-Pad could not or did so poorly. Whether the Wii U Gamepad is the same level of revolution is up to debate, but I don't think so.


----------



## filfat (Dec 24, 2013)

Foxi4 Agree except the Wii U gamepad vs Ps4 Gamepad part anyways, there is still a lot of improvements to do on controllers. And as always have a nice day


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 24, 2013)

filfat said:


> Foxi4 Agree except the Wii U gamepad vs Ps4 Gamepad part anyways, there is still a lot of improvements to do on controllers. And as always have a nice day


Oh yes, definitely. I'm not even saying that the PS4 pad is ideal - the D-Pad is improved, but it's still sectioned wheras they had it _"right"_ on the PSVita. That, and the D-Pad is _still_ on the privileged position on the top-left when most games use the left analog stick instead for control, which is a move forced by traditional, but it doesn't make it any less silly. That being said, after owning a PS3 for quite some time now, my thumbs have adapted to that layout _(with great initial difficulty, but hey)_.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 24, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I'd also like to underline that I have a good reason to dislike the Wii U controller - the layout. I find the position of the right analog stick to be odd and somewhat counter-intuitive - I'd much rather have the function buttons on-top and the analog stick below since the foci of the right hand are the buttons so they should be on the privilged position. It almost feels like it's there only to make the controller look symmetrical, but I digress.


I actually like it a lot.  It would feel really weird the other way IMO.  In fact, I can't even think of an asymmetrical controller other than the N64 one (what a disaster that was).



Foxi4 said:


> The whole thing is also quite big and I can imagine it being cumbersome in certain gaming scenarios.


Does that mean you don't even own a Wii U?

As for the size of the controller, at first I didn't like it, but I really prefer it now and wish other systems would adapt their controllers to a similar manner.  The size prevents hand cramps, and it's pretty light considering how big it is.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 24, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Does that mean you don't even own a Wii U?


I plan on owning one in the future once it's cheap as dirt, right now I have issues finding anything that would validate its purchase before I get a PS4.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 24, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I plan on owning one in the future once it's cheap as dirt, right now I have issues finding anything that would validate its purchase before I get a PS4.


Maybe try one out for a decent amount of time before you decide that it's worthless, lol.

I haven't tried a PS4 yet so it wouldn't be fair of me to make a decision on it, but at an overview it looks like the best option for a main console.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 24, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Maybe try one out for a decent amount of time before you decide that it's worthless, lol. I haven't tried a PS4 yet so it wouldn't be fair of me to make a decision on it, but at an overview it looks like the best option for a main console.


I'm not saying that it's worthless, I just don't find it interesting enough to immediately go nuts for it after glancing over the features, the specs, the overall build, the library and the prospects for future games. They don't balance out with the amount of money I'd have to spend on it, so I'm going to wait till it's in a more approachable ballpark for me. 

My experiences with the PS4 were also very brief, as in, I literally got to check out the controller and that's that, but I still find it to be a bigger priority for me. That being said, I have no plans of immediately buying it - that too has to fall in price before I throw my money at Sony's face.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 24, 2013)

ITT Foxi4SegaSony being a fangirl


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 25, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> ITT Foxi4SegaSony being a fangirl


 
You can suck my ColossalPenis Pro® if you don't like it here, ITT I lay down the rules.


----------



## emigre (Dec 25, 2013)

filfat said:


> Yes, N64, it got the best Launch game of all time SM64 and if that werent enough it got the best game of all time Zelda OOT.
> And what does PS1 have? Crash(Sly weren't around just yet)... lets see who wins. Crash Vs SM64 + OOT + DK64 +MK64 + YI64 + BJK + BJT + etc.
> 
> Clear winner there...
> ...


 

Y so butthurt?


----------



## filfat (Dec 25, 2013)

emigre said:


> Y so butthurt?


im, just proving someone wrong.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 25, 2013)

filfat said:


> im, just proving someone wrong.


No, you're just being laughable. The PS1 utterly mutilated the N64, your beloved system was dead on arrival in Europe and Asia and in America it did okay at best. Terrible SDK, powerful hardware built in a way that restricts its use, expensive, poor gamepad, poor storage medium and no games. Even the N64 designers, I quote, "expressed regret" post release. You can stop being delusional now, for each good N64 game you can name 10 PS1 games of equal quality, the PS1 was a clear leader in that generation, that's a fact you can't dispute unless you're a Nintendo Praetorian.


----------



## filfat (Dec 25, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> No, you're just being laughable. The PS1 utterly mutilated the N64, your beloved system was dead on arrival in Europe and Asia and in America it did okay at best. Terrible SDK, powerful hardware built in a way that restricts its use, expensive, poor gamepad and no games. Even the N64 designers, I quote, "expressed regret" post release. You can stop being delusional now, for each good N64 game you can name 10 PS1 games of equal quality, the PS1 was a clear leader in that generation, that's a fact you can't dispute unless you're a Nintendo Praetorian.


Say One game that peoples still talk about? The Most don't even know what crash nor Spyro is more, however there is still a lot of talk about SM64 LOZoot Banjo Goldeneye LOZmm MK  you name it, sure I krown up with a Sony system but its clear which system was the best and still is, and frankly I think more would agree with me then you on this.

Also, IV never owned a N64 nor PS1 my first console was the PS2. And now this late after its quite clear that the N64 Won. To be successful peoples have to talk about your product and if I would ask someone there is soo much more chance that they will know about the SM64, Then Crash Bandicoot. Same with Spyro, more know about Banjo Kazooie then Spyro the dragon.

As you are protecting the PS1 I'm guessing it had some big impact in your life, or something happend under you childhood that you associate with the PS1, just guessing, so no offense


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 25, 2013)

filfat said:


> Say One game that peoples still talk about? The Most don't even know what crash nor Spyro is more, however there is still a lot of talk about SM64 LOZoot Banjo Goldeneye LOZmm MK you name it, sure I krown up with a Sony system but its clear which system was the best and still is, and frankly I think more would agree with me then you on this.


I don't normally engage in list wars, but ok:

Metal Gear Solid
Final Fantasy 7
Tekken 1-3
Gran Turismo 1-2
Oddworld
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 1-3
Crash Team Racing
Silent Hill
Twisted Metal
Medal of Honor
Grand Theft Auto
Need For Speed
Dance Dance Revolution
Chrono Cross
Star Ocean
etc.

The reason why people can't shut up about how great the N64 games were is because it had whole 5 of'em - it's a cult classic, but not a successful or good system.

This is an objective opinion based on facts, at the time I had neither system, I had a gaming PC. I'm not blinded by nostalgia because I have none for either of those systems.


----------



## emigre (Dec 25, 2013)

How the fuck does GBAtemp attract so many retards?


----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2013)

emigre said:


> How the fuck does GBAtemp attract so many retards?


I was drawn in by flashcart reviews. 

Wait   


Heeeeey


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 25, 2013)

emigre said:


> How the fuck does GBAtemp attract so many retards?


Nintendo-centric website.

#Master_Trole_2013


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 25, 2013)

filfat said:


> As you are protecting the PS1 I'm guessing it had some big impact in your life, or something happend under you childhood that you associate with the PS1, just guessing, so no offense


Is that not the exact reason you're sticking your dick in the N64 Cart slot right now?
Because you're still playing off of blind nostalgia over the facts of what an actual successful console is?


----------



## filfat (Dec 25, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Is that not the exact reason you're sticking your dick in the N64 Cart slot right now?
> Because you're still playing off of blind nostalgia over the facts of what an actual successful console is?


as i Said, Iv never owned a N64 so, that is impossible.



Foxi4 said:


> I don't normally engage in list wars, but ok:
> 
> Metal Gear Solid
> Final Fantasy 7
> ...


Gta, agree that still exists.
Need for speed, same.
Metal Gear Solid, same.

but I have never heard of the other ones.



emigre said:


> How the fuck does GBAtemp attract so many retards?


A "Retard" is someone who has a lower IQ then average.
and as I has quite a high and I'm able to complete the IQ test with a average score compared to adults I don't consider myself as I retard.
also if I was a "Retard" how would I be able to program software, etc?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 25, 2013)

filfat said:


> Gta, agree that still exists.
> Need for speed, same.
> Metal Gear Solid, same.
> 
> but I have never heard of the other ones.


 
You must live under a fucking rock.

Final Fantasy is one of the biggest RPG series out there.
Tekken is one of the biggest fighters out there.
Gran Turismo 6 was just released like a couple weeks ago.
Twisted Metal was rebooted on the PS3 last year.
Medal of Honor used to be the biggest opponent to Call of Duty before Battlefield came around.
Dance Dance Revolution is fucking Dance Dance Revolution.

If you haven't heard of any of these series, then you don't know jack fucking shit about gaming at all. 

EDIT: Which I guess explains why you have an N64 controller so far up your ass.


----------



## emigre (Dec 25, 2013)

filfat said:


> A "Retard" is someone who has a lower IQ then average.
> and as I has quite a high and I'm able to complete the IQ test with a average score compared to adults I don't consider myself as I retard.
> also if I was a "Retard" how would I be able to program software, etc?


 

Lrn 2 multi quote.



filfat said:


> but I have never heard of the other ones.


 

Lrn 2 vidy gaems.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 25, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> You must live under a fucking rock.
> 
> Final Fantasy is one of the biggest RPG series out there.
> Tekken is one of the biggest fighters out there.
> ...


That's putting it very lightly. Me thinks he bullshitting.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 25, 2013)

filfat said:


> Gta, agree that still exists.
> Need for speed, same.
> Metal Gear Solid, same.
> 
> but I have never heard of the other ones.


 
That shows exactly how familiar you are with the PS1 library. There are good reasons as to why the PS1 sold well over 100 million units and the N64 only 32, even more reasons why the PS1 had 2400+ games and the N64 only 387.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 25, 2013)

filfat said:


> Gta, agree that still exists.
> Need for speed, same.
> Metal Gear Solid, same.
> 
> but *I have never heard of the other ones.*


 





Either you've had too much to drink for christmas or you were introduced to the world of gaming 2 hours ago.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 25, 2013)

filfat said:


> A "Retard" is someone who has a lower IQ then average.
> and as I has quite a high and I'm able to complete the IQ test with a average score compared to adults I don't consider myself as I retard.
> also if I was a "Retard" how would I be able to program software, etc?


 

I always love it when someone defends their intelligence while completely fucking up their grammar along the way. It never gets old.

And really, the "Muh IQ!" routine's kind of sad. Stephen Hawking put it best.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 25, 2013)

Now, now - there's no need for a flamewar in this thread. He's misguided, fair enough, but there's no point in insulting him. To his credit, the couple N64 games he mentioned are indeed highly praised. It's a shame that they're some of the only ones that are interesting on the platform.


----------



## emigre (Dec 25, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Now, now - there's no need for a flamewar in this thread. He's misguided, fair enough, but there's no point in insulting him. To his credit, the couple N64 games he mentioned are indeed highly praised. It's a shame that they're some of the only ones that are interesting on the platform.


 

This isn't a flame war, this is a public flogging.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 25, 2013)

emigre said:


> This isn't a flame war, this is a public flogging.


Mmm, love me some smell of lynching in the evening.


----------



## Arras (Dec 25, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't normally engage in list wars, but ok:
> 
> snip
> 
> ...


What, you didn't even mention the best one of them all, Castlevania: Symphony of the Night?


----------



## filfat (Dec 25, 2013)

Gahars im not native american nor English, lets se how much you fuck up trying to defend your intelligence in Swedish shall we?

Arras because Castle Vania started out on NES


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 25, 2013)

Arras said:


> What, you didn't even mention the best one of them all, Castlevania: Symphony of the Night?


Hence the etc. If I were to mention all the superb games on the PlayStation, he'd read my reply sometime next week. I mean, seriously, 2400+ gaemz, so many gaemz, and loads of them were fantastic. I missed out on quite a few back in the day, but I was all about my Game Boy Colour and my gaming PC.



filfat said:


> Arras because Castle Vania started out on NES


No it didn't. Castlevania was multiplatform from the start. It was first released on the Famicom Disk System and then subsequently on the Famicom, NES, IBM PC's, Commodore 64 etc. Unless we count the initial Famicom Disk System release as any form of exclusivity, we can hardly call it a Nintendo exclusive. In any case, it didn't start off on the NES.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 25, 2013)

filfat said:


> Gahars im not native american nor English, lets se how much you fuck up trying to defend your intelligence in Swedish shall we?


 
Nah sorry, this is an English only forum.
Read the rules, then read up on all the good games you don't know about.


----------



## filfat (Dec 25, 2013)

Sorry can't reply on the Surface for some reason, but it was a joke 
And my English is understandable, and that should be enough.


----------



## emigre (Dec 25, 2013)

filfat said:


> Gahars im not native american nor English, lets se how much you fuck up trying to defend your intelligence in Swedish shall we?


 



filfat said:


> Arras because Castle Vania started out on NES


 

Lrn 2 multi quote Einstein.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 25, 2013)

filfat said:


> Gahars im not native american nor English, lets se how much you fuck up trying to defend your intelligence in Swedish shall we?


 

Language barrier or no, the irony is still rich.

And really, if you don't want people to question your intelligence, don't make them question it in the first place. If you want to play dumb, hey, that's your thing, but don't get mad when people think you're dumb.


----------



## filfat (Dec 25, 2013)

Also how the f could I forgot SSB the best fighting game of all time, yes even Sony fanboys should agree on that one XD


----------



## Arras (Dec 25, 2013)

filfat said:


> Arras because Castle Vania started out on NES


While the very first release was on the Famicom, the EU got a port for this machine before the NES version was created.


----------



## filfat (Dec 25, 2013)

Shut up about the multi reply thing as I cant reply on the Surface that's running full IE, dafuq GBAtemp?


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 25, 2013)

filfat said:


> SSB the best fighting game of all time,


 



IMMA LET YOU FINISH
Tekken is the best fighter of all time, ALL TIME.


----------



## Arras (Dec 25, 2013)

filfat said:


> Also how the f could I forgot SSB the best fighting game of all time, yes even Sony fanboys should agree on that one XD


While SSB is a fantastic multiplayer brawler (and I'd say it's the best in that particular niche), it is NOT a good fighting game.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Dec 25, 2013)

filfat said:


> A "Retard" is someone who has a lower IQ then average.
> and as *I has* quite a high and I'm able to complete the IQ test with *a* average score compared to adults I don't consider myself *as I* retard.
> also if I was a "Retard" how would I be able to program software, etc?


----------



## Gahars (Dec 25, 2013)

filfat said:


> Also how the f could I forgot SSB the best fighting game of all time, yes even Sony fanboys should agree on that one XD


 


filfat said:


> SSB


 


filfat said:


> the best fighting game of all time


 





Hey, nobody told me I was taking a cruise with Ruseler the Bamboozler.


----------



## emigre (Dec 25, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> IMMA LET YOU FINISH
> Tekken is the best fighter of all time, ALL TIME.





Garou: Mark of the Wolves if the best fighter of all time. Fucking casuals...


----------



## filfat (Dec 25, 2013)

Alright you orange beard(will have to make up slogans as I can't reply nor remember the user name) We all have different opinions.

And Arras(like your short user name XD) I agree to half XD


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 25, 2013)

I think that this whole bickering situation of this poor guy's English is going too far, guys.  While his gaming knowledge is questionable, flogging him repeatedly over his grasp of the English language is not a nice thing to do.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 25, 2013)

emigre said:


> Garou: Mark of the Wolves if the best fighter of all time. Fucking casuals...


 


emigre said:


> Fucking casuals...


 


emigre said:


> *Fucking casuals...*


 







filfat said:


> orange beard


 
..................


----------



## filfat (Dec 25, 2013)

And you laughing old man with a username I cant remember, they aren't funny as I have no idea who you are referring to try again 

Agree Reporter, and frankly I think its good enough especially compared to the India English brrr, So can we go back to discussing the funny story Tails with another username I can't remember but it ends with a 4 is making?


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Dec 25, 2013)

[quote="Foxi4, post: 4865622, member: 203855"The reason why people can't shut up about how great the N64 games were is because it had whole 5 of'em - it's a cult classic, but not a successful or good system.

This is an objective opinion based on facts, at the time I had neither system, I had a gaming PC. I'm not blinded by nostalgia because I have none for either of those systems.[/quote]


Opinions are subjective by definition (though one can justify it using objective facts...), but I do think that the PS1 has a better library than the N64. 

I'd also say that Chrono Cross and FF7 aren't as good as their predecessors (except for the former's music), though that's kind of irrelevant...


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 25, 2013)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Opinions are subjective by definition (though one can justify it using objective facts...), but I do think that the PS1 has a better library than the N64.
> 
> I'd also say that Chrono Cross and FF7 aren't as good as their predecessors (except for the former's music), though that's kind of irrelevant...


A subjective opinion is an opinion supported internally, I can subjectively like apples because I find them tasty, that doesn't mean that you will because you may have a different taste. Objectivity is supported externally, by evidence.

If my opinion is that the PS1 was a better system because it sold better, it had more games and its controller standard lives on to this day, my opinion is based on tangible, real-life facts and as such is objective, at least within those narrowed down areas.

Objectivity is based on truth, evidence, reality and fact, Subjectivity is based on personal feeling.

#Foxi4Philosophy


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 25, 2013)

What the fuck guys I leave for like an hour and you all make fun of this guy's english  That's mean 

If you're gonna make fun of him, make fun of him for his extreme lack of video game knowledge.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Dec 25, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> A subjective opinion is an opinion supported internally, I can subjectively like bananas because I find them tasty, that doesn't mean that you will because you may have a different taste. If my opinion is that the PS1 was a better system because it sold better, it had more games and its controller standard lives on to this day, my opinion is based on tangible, real-life facts and as such is objective.


 
I don't want to insult your intelligence, but are you sure you understand the definition of 'objective'?


> (of a person or their judgement) not influenced by personal feelings or opinions in considering and representing facts: historians try to be objective and impartial


http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/objective

An opinion is a person's belief or how someone feels about something, and therefore, cannot be objective.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 25, 2013)

EZ-Megaman said:


> I don't want to insult your intelligence, but are you sure you understand the definition of 'objective'?
> 
> http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/objective
> 
> An opinion is a person's belief or how someone feels about something, and therefore, cannot be objective.


Everything judgement you ever make is an opinion of sorts, Subjectivity and Objectivity are two poles on one axis and your Opinion, while expressing your personal belief or idea, is set somewhere on that axis. An opinion or judgement can be more or less objective depending on the degree of fact versus feeling. My understanding of the definition is perfectly fine. 



> Objective _adj._
> 4. not influenced by personal feelings or prejudice; unbiased: *an objective opinion*.
> 5.
> a. being the object of perception or thought.​b. belonging to the object of thought rather than to the thinking subject (opposed to subjective).​​~http://www.thefreedictionary.com/objective


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 25, 2013)

EZ-Megaman said:


> I don't want to insult your intelligence, but are you sure you understand the definition of 'objective'?
> 
> http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/objective
> 
> An opinion is a person's belief or how someone feels about something, and therefore, cannot be objective.


 
Don't mean to insult yours, but there is such a thing as an objective opinion. An opinion is essentially a judgement of something, which can be based on feelings (subjective) or facts (objective). Opinion != personal feelings towards an object.


EDIT: Foxi you piece of


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 25, 2013)

I think the confusion comes from the fact that people think something can either be Subjective or Objective while in fact those terms are gradable. Subjectivity and Objectivity works a lot like Imperfection and Perfection - as we all know, nothing is _"Perfect"_ and as such nothing is _"Objective"_. Objectivity is an idea you can strive to reach, you can be more or less objective, but you can never be _"perfectly objective"_, hence the _"Historians try to be objective and impartial"_ example.

In everyday conversations people simplify this broad field to Subjectivity being based on feeling and Objectivity being based on facts.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Dec 25, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Objective _adj._​4. not influenced by personal feelings or prejudice; unbiased: *an objective opinion*.​5.​a. being the object of perception or thought.​b. belonging to the object of thought rather than to the thinking subject (opposed to subjective).​~http://www.thefreedictionary.com/objective​


 

I had a huge paragraph typed up, but fine, we'll go with that then. >.;


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 25, 2013)

EZ-Megaman said:


> I had a huge paragraph typed up, but fine, we'll go with that then. >.;


Don't worray, everything has a grain of bias. 

Sometimes to be objective you gotta speak up against your feels. I for example had loads of fun with my Failcube, but I have to preach against it in favor of the PS2 because... well, from the perspective of time, the PS2 came on-top.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 25, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Don't worray, everything has a grain of bias.
> 
> Sometimes to be objective you gotta speak up against your feels. I for example had loads of fun with my Failcube but I have to preach against it in favor of the PS2 because... well, from the perspective of time, the PS2 came on-top.


 
So did I. 


The EoF reeked of seriousness ;O;


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 25, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> So did I.


Ah, playing p1ngpong with exchange students again?

Tom Knows.


----------



## ßleck (Dec 25, 2013)

Then suddenly the console wars turned into the language wars.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 25, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I think the confusion comes from the fact that people think something can either be Subjective or Objective while in fact those terms are gradable. Subjectivity and Objectivity works a lot like Imperfection and Perfection - as we all know, nothing is _"Perfect"_ and as such nothing is _"Objective"_. Objectivity is an idea you can strive to reach, you can be more or less objective, but you can never be _"perfectly objective"_, hence the _"Historians try to be objective and impartial"_ example.
> 
> In everyday conversations people simplify this broad field to Subjectivity being based on feeling and Objectivity being based on facts.


 
You are the only I person I know who can be perfectly objective without your emotions getting in the way.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 25, 2013)

ßleck said:


> Then suddenly the console wars turned into the language wars.


Mostly because I'm a lazy butt and I don't feel like making another comic despite having ready storylines. _;O;_


calmwaters said:


> You are the only I person I know who can be perfectly objective without your emotions getting in the way.


Not sure if sarcasm or praise... thanks?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 25, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Mostly because I'm a lazy butt and I don't feel like making another comic despite having ready storylines. _;O;_Not sure if sarcasm or praise... thanks?


 
YEAH I WAS GONNA SAY WHERE THE FUCK ARE THE NEW COMICS FOXI WTF


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 25, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> YEAH I WAS GONNA SAY WHERE THE FUCK ARE THE NEW COMICS FOXI WTF


They're coming. 

...just like me last night, meaning profusely.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 25, 2013)

There we go, we re-EoF-ified this thread. Carry on.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 25, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Not sure if sarcasm or praise... thanks?


 
Yeah, no problem.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jan 23, 2014)

Still waiting, Foxi4.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 23, 2014)

YEAH FOXI WHERE THE FUCK ARE THE NEW COMICS GODDAMN RUSS- OR I MEAN POLLACK SORRY I FORGOT LOLOLOL
;O;O;


----------



## Gahars (Jan 23, 2014)

You fools, Foxi is preparing himself for the next comic. He is cultivating mass so that when he slumbers, his girth may become chuckles and chortles.

Good things come to those who weight.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 23, 2014)

Gahars said:


> You fools, Foxi is preparing himself for the next comic. He is cultivating mass so that when he slumbers, his girth may become chuckles and chortles.
> 
> Good things come to those who weight.


 
That was stupid


----------



## Gahars (Jan 23, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> That was stupid


 

And that's fatshaming. 

Don't post the doodoo if you can't take the muumuu.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanatos Telos said:


> Still waiting, Foxi4.





*"When It's Done."*​


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 23, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> *"When It's Done."*​


 
I give the preview 10/10 because PC MASTER RACE KTHXBAI


----------



## Gahars (Jan 23, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> *"When It's Done."*​


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 23, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I give the preview 10/10 because PC MASTER RACE KTHXBAI


The next comic will roll out full Steam ahead, I'll work on it like a Machine.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 24, 2014)

As a recent entrant to the PC masterrace, do hail indeed. GIBE COMIC PLS


----------



## Qtis (Feb 2, 2014)

Now we could make this official temp material. Foxi4 get back to work!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 4, 2014)

Foxi4 WHERE'S THE NEW COMIC FOXI.



Foxi4 said:


> The next comic will roll out full Steam ahead, I'll work on it like a Machine.


 
I QUOTED YOU FOR GOOD MEASURE.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 4, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Foxi4 WHERE'S THE NEW COMIC FOXI. I QUOTED YOU FOR GOOD MEASURE.


I'm working on it.* It's coming out soon.**













*...not really. 
**..._"soon"_ in Hentmei terms, which may mean any amount of time between a day and a century.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 4, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm working on it.* It's coming out soon.**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
WAIT FOXI HOLD ON FOXI


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 23, 2014)

Right, so this happened...


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 23, 2014)

We are going to have to ask you to step down as we can not afford to be associated with such blatant copying, we wish you the best of luck with your impending trademark case.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Feb 24, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't normally engage in list wars, but ok:
> 
> Metal Gear Solid
> *Final Fantasy 7*
> ...


 
In bold, is the reason why I ever bought a PS1.

None of the other games interest me. Except for Street Fighter EX Plus 1 & 2.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 1, 2014)

The long-awaited, the one and only, the worst of the worst... Ladies and Gentlemen, it's Console Wars: Modern Warfare!

*Issue #21*​*[Rambling Intensifies]*​ 


Spoiler


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Mar 1, 2014)

Console Wars update?






Pic very much related.


----------



## Kalker3 (Mar 1, 2014)

New issue!


----------



## codezer0 (Mar 7, 2014)

Oh, I eagerly await to see the subject of the next one.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 7, 2014)

codezer0 said:


> Oh, I eagerly await to see the subject of the next one.


It's not going to be particularly surprising - we're going through the _"Meet the Fighters"_ stage before getting into _"the meat"_ of Konsole Kombat.  I'm a little bit late on some of the happenings so some of the gags might be dry at this point, but I do hope they'll cause a giggle anyways.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Mar 7, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> It's not going to be particularly surprising - we're going through the _"Meet the Fighters"_ stage before getting into _"the meat"_ of Konsole Kombat.  I'm a little bit late on some of the happenings so some of the gags might be dry at this point, but I do hope they'll cause a giggle anyways.


 
You know, all this time you spent writing this, could have been used to finish the new issue.

WE WANT MORE!

*GET BACK TO WORK!*


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 7, 2014)

WhiteMaze said:


> You know, all this time you spent writing this, could have been used to finish the new issue.
> 
> WE WANT MORE!
> 
> *GET BACK TO WORK!*


Oi, be nice! The next issue isn't XBox Done yet! 

_(See what I did there? It was a funny - you can laugh now! )_


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 7, 2014)

LOL

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

Laughing out out out out out out out out out out out loud





Okay, I've laughed now. What's next?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 25, 2014)

;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 25, 2014)

BAHAHAHAHA, Gold.


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 25, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> ;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;


 
LOL ...
*wipes tears from eyes*
*steals GIF*


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 25, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> ;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;


Not sure if Yahtzee is a GBATemper... or just a genius like myself.






Well done, sir! I cry long time! _;O;_


----------



## codezer0 (Mar 26, 2014)

That gif is _way_ more amusing than it should be. Well done!


----------



## WhiteMaze (Mar 26, 2014)

Best. Freaking. GIF. *EVER*.


----------



## Kalker3 (Mar 26, 2014)

Gif was made by the same person.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2014)

i don't get it, what does 4k mean?


----------



## Veho (Mar 26, 2014)

Narayan said:


> i don't get it, what does 4k mean?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/4K_(resolution)


----------



## codezer0 (Mar 27, 2014)

Problem is... all three consoles = ~$1200 plus taxes here in the states.

A PC that could even _do_ 4K, much less fluidly, is a whole nother order of expensive. Even the monitors alone are north of $1000 if you want something fast enough to even be remotely playable on. No 4K monitors on the market are even remotely latency-parity with existing competition-grade monitors at 1080p, and it's a whole order of magnitude more costly for the graphics cards alone to push that many pixels through.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 27, 2014)

codezer0 said:


> Problem is... all three consoles = ~$1200 plus taxes here in the states.
> 
> A PC that could even _do_ 4K, much less fluidly, is a whole nother order of expensive. Even the monitors alone are north of $1000 if you want something fast enough to even be remotely playable on. No 4K monitors on the market are even remotely latency-parity with existing competition-grade monitors at 1080p, and it's a whole order of magnitude more costly for the graphics cards alone to push that many pixels through.


Ah yes, the price of quality and refinement. 

Beautiful 4K Monitor - $1000
GeForce Titanium Z Graphics Card - $3999
Intel i7 Extreme Edition Hexacore CPU - $1000
Misc. components to wrap things up nicely - $500
4K @ 60 FPS - _Priceless._ For everything else there's MasterCard™


----------



## codezer0 (Mar 27, 2014)

Lol, try more like north of $2000 for the surrounding infrastructure _at least_.

Even now, knowing I need a new pc to start with, I can't spec anything I'd be _happy with_ for less than $3000. And even then I might still be missing stuff, like the cooling.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 27, 2014)

codezer0 said:


> Lol, try more like north of $2000 for the surrounding infrastructure _at least_.


I dunno, man - you can put whatever moloch you want in the shittiest of cases, give it just about enough juice, just about enough memory, jam everything into a meh motherboard and you'll be fine. Often times $500 builds you a complete PC, here the same budget is used for misc. parts. I'm not a huge proponent of using crappy motherboards, PSU's or memory, but $500 should get you relatively good ones.


----------



## codezer0 (Mar 27, 2014)

I know for a fact that won't do for me. And I've been burned without fail _every single time_ I've tried to go cheap on PC parts. Tried to go cheap on a motherboard? That thing killed so much hardware it wasn't even funny.

Tried to go cheap on a UPS? it didn't last a month before failing.

Tried to go cheap on a monitor? Constant flicker fits and then it refused to be recognized by any modern OS.

I've been burned too many times on said "cheap goods" to trust any of it. And here in this state, summers get so hot, last summer it was 105F _at midnight_, and 135F in the day. My ears would not tolerate the buzzsaw whine of a stock cooler trying to keep up with that shit.


----------



## Kalker3 (Mar 27, 2014)

codezer0 said:


> I know for a fact that won't do for me. And I've been burned without fail _every single time_ I've tried to go cheap on PC parts. Tried to go cheap on a motherboard? That thing killed so much hardware it wasn't even funny.
> 
> Tried to go cheap on a UPS? it didn't last a month before failing.
> 
> ...



You should try using this.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 27, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Ah yes, the price of quality and refinement.
> 
> Beautiful 4K Monitor - $1000
> GeForce Titanium Z Graphics Card - $3999
> ...



You have a $6500 credit limit on your mastercard? Nice.

Also $1200 may be a bit low for a console.

Now it is probably reasonable to assume you have a TV. However I might be inclined to throw one on top for this little exercise.
Getting a second controller (more than two player offline play is dead)
Getting online for say two years considering you pretty much have to pay.
Normally I try not to for these exercises but if I assume this is on top of needing a PC to do things with.

I was also having a look at this 4K business**. Pixels pushed wise it does not seem that much worse than a three monitor or 3d setup so the crazy graphics card might be overkill. However if we start looking at actual specs for the monitor, as far as most gaming types are concerned where 60fps (come on motion blur, you can get there) and low latency are concerned, it gets worse. Indeed I pretty much came to the conclusion that for games it is pointless right now*. Would love one three for programming and CAD though.

*turn based strategy would be good though.

**I read more but http://tiamat.tsotech.com/4k-is-for-programmers and http://www.tested.com/tech/pcs/459878-dude-dont-get-dell-4k-monitor/ pretty much say it all.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 27, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> _*Takes joke, creates nonmedy by being reasonable*_


FAST, Y U DO DIS?


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 27, 2014)

There is a phrase along the lines of "if you can't beat 'em, join 'em" and, as this little event is but another demonstration in a long line of them, I am unable to join 'em. Kill it at the source is perhaps a method of beating 'em though.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 27, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> There is a phrase along the lines of "if you can't beat 'em, join 'em" and, as this little event is but another demonstration in a long line of them, I am unable to join 'em. Kill it at the source is perhaps a method of beating 'em though.


I still maintain that the future of the human race solely relies on everyone building Large Pixel Colliders with 4K resolutions at 60 FPS or beyond, it's the only way to maintain peace, because why the hell would you even live _"life"_ when _"virtual life"_ is just so much better? _;O;_


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 27, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I still maintain that the future of the human race solely relies on everyone building Large Pixel Colliders with 4K resolutions at 60 FPS or beyond, it's the only way to maintain peace, because why the hell would you even live _"life"_ when _"virtual life"_ is just so much better? _;O;_






			
				the LPC article said:
			
		

> Introducing the Large Pixel Collider,.... Nov 18, 2013



High end tech over 4 months old? And we thought you knew tech.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 27, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> High end tech over 4 months old? And we thought you knew tech.


They'll keep on expanding on the already solid base - the Large Pixel Collider keeps growing!


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 27, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> They'll keep on expanding on the already solid base - the Large Pixel Collider keeps growing!



It is that line of thought that sees me sitting here wondering if paying the "haha loser" price on DDR2 ram is worth it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 27, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> It is that line of thought that sees me sitting here wondering if paying the "haha loser" price on DDR2 ram is worth it.


When DDR2 is not enough, you RAM in DDR3, 4, 5, 105 if deeds be! The Large Pixel Collider has started, no mere human can stop it now! 

For the glory of 4K+, until our GPU's melt a hole in the floor!


----------



## Kalker3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> When DDR2 is not enough, you RAM in DDR3, 4, 5, 105 if deeds be! The Large Pixel Collider has started, no mere human can stop it now!
> 
> For the glory of 4K+, until our GPU's melt a hole in the floor!



The Glorious Large Pixel Collider Master Race!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 27, 2014)

>Has yet to spend $1000 on budget gaming rig of over 4 years
>Can play majority of all games at high/high-medium settings 

;O;O;O;O;

Though once I upgrade my CPU it'll officially be ~$1050


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 27, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> >Has yet to spend $1000 on budget gaming rig of over 4 years
> >Can play majority of all games at high/high-medium settings
> 
> ;O;O;O;O;
> ...


High/High-Medium settings are for unwashed console peasants gradually transitioning into the PC Master Race, unleashing the full capabilities would melt their ill-adjusted eyes right out of their sockets and cause their brains to burst out shortly after through the same openings.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 27, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> High/High-Medium settings are for unwashed console peasants gradually transitioning into the PC Master Race, unleashing the full capabilities would melt their ill-adjusted eyes right out of their sockets and cause their brains to burst out shortly after through the same openings.


 
>High settings as in the highest

The only game I've come across where I haven't been able to play it at Ultra is Thief, but I'm blaming that on my i3 ;O;


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 27, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> >High settings as in the highest


Well, be specific then! High just means _"not high enough"_ in PC context!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 27, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Well, be specific then! High just means _"not high enough"_ in PC context!


 
Bitch my PC runs everything on Snoop Dogg level high ;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;


----------



## Gahars (Mar 27, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Bitch my PC runs everything on Snoop Dogg level high ;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;


 

If it overheats, do you have to drop it like it's hot?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 27, 2014)

Gahars said:


> If it overheats, do you have to drop it like it's hot?


 
If it gets too hot, I have to pocket like it's hot.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 27, 2014)

I bet when you say high settings Tom Bombadildo you are just talking about the stuff from inside the menus. A proper PC gamer would hack the games to look better.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 1, 2014)

Jeez Foxi it's been like 2 months since a comic has been released stop fapping to SonySegaSonic porn and get to work


----------



## Foxi4 (May 1, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Jeez Foxi it's been like 2 months since a comic has been released stop fapping to SonySegaSonic porn and get to work


Lots of stuff on my head right now, there'll be another comic when I'm less busy.


----------



## Qtis (May 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Lots of stuff on my head right now, there'll be another comic when I'm less busy.


 
You got all messy while doing it? For shame, Foxi4, for shame! 

(use tissue next time!)


----------



## Foxi4 (May 1, 2014)

Qtis said:


> You got all messy while doing it? For shame, Foxi4, for shame!
> 
> (use tissue next time!)


I'm very clean about my business.

(I have a cum rag. )


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm very clean about my business.
> 
> (I have a cum rag. )


 
Woah woah woah, don't talk about INSERTTEMPERSUSERNAMEHERE mother like that


----------



## Foxi4 (May 1, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Woah woah woah, don't talk about INSERTTEMPERSUSERNAMEHERE mother like that


Hey, hey, hey, now that's a disgusting insinuation, I have a girlfriend, I don't need nobody's mum!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Hey, hey, hey, now that's a disgusting insinuation, I have a girlfriend, I don't need nobody's mum!


 
Well then you shouldn't be calling your girlfriend a cum rag


----------



## Foxi4 (May 1, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Well then you shouldn't be calling your girlfriend a cum rag


That's... worse.

My cum rag is 100% cotton.


----------



## Veho (May 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> (I have a cum rag. )


A dedicated cum rag? Instead of paper tissues? That's very environmentally conscious. 



Spoiler



And disgusting. Disposable FTW.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 1, 2014)

Veho said:


> A dedicated cum rag? Instead of paper tissues? That's very environmentally conscious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think of the trees!


----------



## emigre (May 1, 2014)

I actually have a cum rag. And I work within the recycling industry.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Think of the trees!


 
>Insert Pornhub's Campaign to Plant trees for every video watched in X Y Z Category.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Hey, hey, hey, now that's a disgusting insinuation, I have a girlfriend, I don't need nobody's mum!



"But I brought my own lunch, why would I need yours?".

You have to try harder to slip one by us around here.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 1, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> "But I brought my own lunch, why would I need yours?".
> 
> You have to try harder to slip one by us around here.


I guess I'm just a nice guy, not a motherf*cker. _;O;_


----------



## FAST6191 (May 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I guess I'm just a nice guy, not a motherf*cker. _;O;_


Just the tip?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 1, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Just the tip?


----------



## Veho (May 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


>


----------



## FAST6191 (May 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


>




Alas I can not find a clip but I was thinking more 



			
				The inbetweeners movie said:
			
		

> Simon: "Don't you feel bad about Nicole?"
> Neil: "Who?"
> Simon: "Nicole, the girlfriend you just cheated on?"
> Neil: "Oh, no, no. Cos we weren't kissing and only the tip went in. Any more than the tip is cheating, and I'd never do that, cos I've got ethics."


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## chavosaur (Jun 21, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


>


The irony here being that Patricks snail is the one that won  
And te Ps4 and Xbox One had awkward snail love ;O;


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jun 21, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> The irony here being that Patricks snail is the one that won
> And te Ps4 and Xbox One had awkward snail love ;O;


Later that night between Microsoft, and Sony...


----------



## emigre (Jun 21, 2014)

Logan97 said:


> Later that night between Microsoft, and Sony...


 

Oh how the humour flowed there.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jun 21, 2014)

emigre said:


> Oh how the humour flowed there.


 Amazing isn't it? *cough* It is so Inspirational to tell people that be warned of Microsoft, and their cheap ways, and great benefits will come along in the end...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 21, 2014)

emigre said:


> Oh how the humour flowed there.


 
"YOUR friend is making an exclusive for us!"

"Well YOUR friend is making a multiplat that's exclusive to us in one country, and gets exclusive access to alpha testing!"

#SonyPwnied #XboxDone


----------



## emigre (Jun 21, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> "YOUR friend is making an exclusive for us!"
> 
> "Well YOUR friend is making a multiplat that's exclusive to us in one country, and gets exclusive access to alpha testing!"
> 
> #SonyPwnied #XboxDone


 

But Insomniac don't make good gaems anymore


----------



## Qtis (Jun 21, 2014)

Foxi4 get back to work!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2014)

Qtis said:


> Foxi4 get back to work!


...as if I don't have enough of it already.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jun 21, 2014)

emigre said:


> But Insomniac don't make good gaems anymore


Lately they haven't, but they will be back with their recently announced game (Ratchet & and Clank PS4). Also, I'm sure glad that Bungie is finally giving Sony a chance, and giving Microsoft a run for there money, for their past mistakes since they already knew that the Xbox 360 would overheat, and scamming customers throughout the years. I don't hate Microsoft, but they're just so similar to Apple in some ways, and I'm not talking about Overheating part that I mentioned earlier.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 22, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> And te Ps4 and Xbox One had awkward snail love ;O;


 

I ship it.

#OTP


----------



## Qtis (Jun 24, 2014)

Some fuel to the fire!
http://www.polygon.com/2014/6/22/5831876/ps4-xbox-one-most-popular-facebook-console-wars


----------



## Qtis (Jun 24, 2014)

Foxi4 someone is using all the good jokes ;o;


----------



## Kalker3 (Jun 24, 2014)

> Other "Your might remember me from such gaming related posts as" ideas that I didn't use.
> Rumble-Paks: They're not for Gaming!
> Today We Wipe, Tomorrow You Die!
> Kinect Has Seen You Naked
> ...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 1, 2014)

;O;O;


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 1, 2014)

Good news is that I have two ideas for new comics. Bad news is that I still have to make'em. X3


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Good news is that I have two ideas for new comics. Bad news is that I still have to make'em. X3


 
Can we make this man a part of it?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 1, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Can we make this man a part of it?


Maybe...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jul 7, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> *snip*


His right and left hand are reversed.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 11, 2014)

;O;O;O;O;


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 8, 2014)

This had to be bumped. We are waiting...


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 12, 2015)

Foxi look what has happened 

You leave for months and let THIS HAPPEN



THIS IS ALL YOUR FAULT FOXI


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 12, 2015)

Brilliant, Foxi's image console wars is beaten.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 5, 2015)

In these dire times maybe we can look to the past


So I run to the river, it was ballin'
I run to the sea, it was ballin'
I run to the sea, it was ballin'
All on that day


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 5, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Foxi4 WHERE'S THE NEW COMIC FOXI.
> 
> 
> 
> I QUOTED YOU FOR GOOD MEASURE.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 5, 2015)

IVE BEEN WAITING 4DISSSSSSS


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 5, 2015)

This thread made my day.

As a nintendo fan: It's all truth ;O;


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm still waiting for Coins of Duty: Mario Warfare and Call of Ninty: Ancient Hardware. AND NO, I'LL NEVER STOP ASKING!!!


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 6, 2015)

I wish I had the time to make more of these comics, but right now I'd need 25 hours a day to provide you with more Console Warfare. It was fun while it lasted, it might come back at some point.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 6, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I wish I had the time to make more of these comics, but right now I'd need 25 hours a day to provide you with more Console Warfare. It was fun while it lasted, it might come back at some point.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 6, 2015)

Don't worry, Foxi confided the ending to me. 

You'll all be pleased to know that Xbox kills Sony and Nintendo and everyone lives happily ever after.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 6, 2015)

0/10


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 6, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Don't worry, Foxi confided the ending to me.
> 
> You'll all be pleased to know that Xbox kills Sony and Nintendo and everyone lives happily ever after.


You misspelled "everyone is depressed forever."


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 6, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Don't worry, Foxi confided the ending to me. (...) You'll all be pleased to know that Xbox kills Sony and Nintendo and everyone lives happily ever after.


Lies and slander - the ending is very emotional and beautiful to the point of being tear-jerking. Upon the ultimate sacrifice, the distinction between friend or foe becomes blurred and the struggle culminates in an epic battle between good and evil... before matters return to the comfort of the couch. _;O;_


----------



## codezer0 (Aug 6, 2015)

-7.8/10 Too little content -- IGN


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 6, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Lies and slander - the ending is very emotional and beautiful to the point of being tear-jerking. Upon the ultimate sacrifice, the distinction between friend or foe becomes blurred and the struggle culminates in an epic battle between good and evil... before matters return to the comfort of the couch. _;O;_


And then PC kills them all, except for Nintendo, because he's different, right... right? RIGHT?!?!?!?!


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 6, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> And then PC kills them all, except for Nintendo, because he's different, right... right? RIGHT?!?!?!?!


I guess you'll have to wait another 2 years to find out. _;O;_


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 6, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I guess you'll have to wait another 2 years to find out. _;O;_


Then it'll lead into the Nintendo spinoff, Coins of Duty: Mario Warfare, followed by the prequel origin story, Call of Ninty: Ancient Hardware.

All of this will be followed by Console Wars Rising: Revengeance. Because every sequel should include "Revengeance" in the title.


----------



## codezer0 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hell, I'm still waiting on a legend of zelda game where you actually play _as_ Zelda herself. But that would only reveal the textbook Stockholm's she has for the gerudo piggy dude.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 6, 2015)

codezer0 said:


> Hell, I'm still waiting on a legend of zelda game where you actually play _as_ Zelda herself. But that would only reveal the textbook Stockholm's she has for the gerudo piggy dude.


*Insert reminder about Wand of Gamelon here*


----------



## codezer0 (Aug 6, 2015)

Yea, and she then apparently went to the Hayabusa Ninja school and became Sheikh. Yea, I don't buy it for a second.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 6, 2015)

@Foxi4 to compensate me; can you just say something in the 2 DAY format? It'd completely change my mood right now.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 6, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> @Foxi4 to compensate me; can you just say something in the 2 DAY format? It'd completely change my mood right now.


Do not expect something like that from Foxi. I mean, do you really think he is going to lower himself at such retard level?


----------



## Margen67 (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## codezer0 (Sep 21, 2015)

>argues they are "saving money"
>costs more than a car
>is obsolete faster
>fans are expected to bug-fix their own games because devs refuse to

The irony is that at the moment, PC is the only platform that makes sense to drop any cash on at this time. About the only thing I'd want to get console-wise now, would simply be a framemeister to handle putting the older systems at their best on a modern tv.


----------



## Vipera (Sep 21, 2015)

If you have a job, just save one buck every day for 5 years. That's how long your high-end PC will last. Then sell the old one. Continue until you die. Instead of drinking two coffees at the bar, drink one. Instead of smoking two packs of sig every week, smoke one. Instead of fucking some whore every month buy a bible.

If you can't save such a tiny amount then you have some serious financial management problem.


----------



## codezer0 (Sep 21, 2015)

It's going to take me more like 3k usd to start fresh on just the system, not factoring in cooling or a ups strong enough for the load.

Shit has to stop breaking long enough for me to save up, too.


----------

